# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Steperis vai servo. kurš labāks ?

## Epis

viss sākās šajā topikā "DIY fpga motoru kontrolieris", lai nebūtu jāmeklē kur tie posti ir tad pārlikšu viņus šeit: 



> neliels oftops par Soļu motoriem un kāpēc tie ir labāki par servo priekš CNC, negribējās taisīt jaunu topiku.
> 
> Atradu pierādījumu tam ka soļinieki ir daudz labāki par servo, ja izmanto servo tipa draiveri ar enkodera atbalstu un FOC algoritmu un atšķirībā no servo steperim PID ātrums ir 40Khz, servo no tāda ātruma jēga ir maza tur ar kādiem 2-5Khz pietiek jo servo vienkārši nevar reāgēt tik ātri kā steperis līdz ar to jēgas no tā lielā PID ātruma nav, un ar to jau es esu pateicis ka steperis ir labāks motors jo viņš ātrāk reāģē un stabilāk seko pozīcijai nekā servo motors tākā tas ir ideāls motors priekš precīzas CNC iekārtas, lai nedomātu ka es te kādas pasakas stāstu apskataties paši šito draiveri ar servo kontrolli 
> http://www.fastech.co.kr/English/Ezi-SERVO.html
> 
> faktiski visas manas trakās idejas par soļu motora draiveri ar enkoder atbalstu un par PID kotnrolli katram motora solim, ar ļoti augstu PID frekvneci (max45Khz  ir izrādījušās patiesas un protams es to nevarēju pierādīt un tas bīj tā uz veselo saprātu un intuīcuju balstīts, bet man ir liels prieks redzēt ka es esu domāji pareizajā virzienā neskatoties pat uz to ka visi apgalvoja pretējo ! dēļ saviem lielajiem AIZSPRIEDUMIEM.
> 
> un vēl Cnc zonā šodien izlasīju ka Maris freimanis no tā Geckodrive arī uzskata ka soļu motori ir daudz labāki par servo ar attiecīgu servo kontrolli (viņš tur taisa tādu steper servo draiveri un eksperimentos tas pierādījās. tākā paties prieks. 
> 
> lai slavēts soļu motors   kurš visu laiku tika uzskatīts par sliktāku un sūdu kas nav pelnījis enkodera atbalstu un kārtīgu PID kontroli šitie STEREOTIPI ir jāmaina tagat Steperis ir labākais.


 


> Epi, man liekas, ka nu tu esi iebraucis auzās. Kā kapeikpisējam tev būtu jāzina, ka vienādas jaudas soļu motors būs dārgāks par tādas pašas jaudas servomotoru (konstrukcija sarežģītāka). Soļu motors tikmēr ir labs, kamēr nevajag enkoderu - to lieliski izmanto arī _"Maris freimanis no tā Geckodrive"_. Ja pieliek enkoderu, es neredzu vairs jēgu soļu motoram. Kur būtu links uz pētījumu _"ka steperis ir labāks motors jo viņš ātrāk reāģē un stabilāk seko pozīcijai nekā servo motors"_?


 


> Zinātniskus pierādījumus man nevaig pietiek ar to ka ir izstrādāts reāls produkts kurš padara to motoru labāku par servo, priekš CNC.
>  Tajā Ezi-SERVO linkā ir uzskaitīti 9 punkti kur parāda kāds tam draiverim ir labums pār servo draiveriem.
> 
> 1. labo pozīcijas kļūdu katru 25mikro sekundi (40Khz frekvence, nēsu redzējis nevienu servo kuram PID tik ātri strādātu).
> 2. nav jātūnē PID gain vērtības, jo motors pats pa sevīm ir stabilāks, un labu rezultātu var ātrāk sasniegt.
> 3. stabila 0 ātruma pozīcija, kā zināms tad servo motori uz vietas zem slodzes nevar mierīgi nostāvēt, un visu laiku vibrē, soļiniekam šādu problēmu nav tas stāv mierīgi bez vibrācijām.
> 4.precīzs ar gludu kustību.
> 5. Liels reaģēšanas ātrums, dēļ tā ka motoram ir ļoti spēcīgs starta grizes moments un ļoti augsta PID frekvence, kas to padara daudz daudz prcīzāku un kvalitatīvāku par servo.
> 6.augsta izšķirtspēja, tas laikam atkarīgs no enkodera, bet tehniski ar soļu motoru to izšķirtspēju var dabūt krietni lielāku nekā ar servo jo tas ir 50 polu motors (servo tikai 6 poli) 
> ...


 


> Man joprojaam ierosinaajums ieviest forumaa forumaa sarkanaas kraasas briidinaajuma ziimi "Maldinosha informaacija" ar ko markjeet postus.   epis to atrautos vienu peec otra.


 


> Es tagat domāju cik reāli ir iespējams kautko no tām super fičām ielikt savā FPGA platē, teorētiski enkodera atbalsts man fpga platē būs, bet pietrūkst pašas informācijas par motora vadīšanu (pinumu strāvas vērtības), tehniski to varētu sūtīt Steppera draiveris (kāda maza mikrene ar labu ADC pa seriālo līniju RX,TX LTP porta kontaktā ir 5 iejas vadi tad sanāktu 4 RX līnijas (datu saņemšana 4 motoriem) un 1 TX datu sūtīšana 4 motoriem, tad tehniski caur 1 LTP porta vadu varētu saslēgt 4 motorus tādā vadības režīmā, protams tad jātaisa arī draiveris, kas darbotos šādā režimā, jo tādus nekur nepārdod.
> 
> ielikšu izmaiņas tajā LTP porta kontaktā kur 5 iejas bīja savienotas vienā ar OR vārtiem, tagat tur stāvēs buferi. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Ja jau stepperi ir tik fantastiski labi, kāpēc lielākajā daļā industriālo iekārtu un robotu, vēl joprojām izmanto servo? Noteikti, ka njesprosta...


 


> Ja jau stepperi ir tik fantastiski labi, kāpēc lielākajā daļā industriālo iekārtu un robotu, vēl joprojām izmanto servo? Noteikti, ka njesprosta...
> 
> 
>  Atbilde ļoti vienkārša, jo agrāk tādu draiveru steperiem nebīja tādēl viņus vadīja bez enkoderiem un tā viņi ir neefektīvi, un sūdīgi motori salīdzinot ar efektīvajiem precīzajiem servo, var arī atbildēt uz to jautāumu kādēļ tad tādas elektronikas nebīja steperiem tādēļ kad agrāk mikrenes (it sevišķi jaudīgās 32bit DSP maksāja krietni vien dārgāk par 8 bit mikrenēm, un līdz ar to neko lētu uztaisīt nevarēja, jo kā redzat steperim tas kontrolles cikls ir 25us (40Khz) un tur ir pasmagi matemātikas algoritmi to nav iespējams realizēt uz 8 bit AVR, vai PICa tur vaig 70MIPS ARM7 kā LPC2101 (3.3$), nu un tās advancētās motoru kontrolles teorījas kā FOC ir parādījušās salīdzinoši nesen pirms cik gadiem es precīzi nezinu, bet tas nav tik sen kā parastās servo vadības teorījas, kas jau ir kādu pus gadsimtu vecas tākā kā jebkura jauna tehnoloģija ir jāpaiet ilgam laikam kamēr tiek uztaisīti pirmie produkti un tad lai visi saprastu ka steperi ir labāki par servo būs jāpaiet vēl kādiem 5-10 gadiem.
> 
> Tur kur vaidzīgs liels griezes moments, augsts reaģēšanas ātrums, stabilitāte nav nekā labāka par soļinieku, jo servo ar ātrumkārbu būs pārāk dārgi, un ar sliktākiem parametriem, + vaidzēs bremzes, ja izmantos kādai vertikālai iekārtas asij.


 


> epis kaarteejo reizi demonstree ka vinsh ir aarkaartiigi viegli pakjerams uz reklaamu un makaronu sabaazshanu ausiis.


 


> kādas tur reklāmas es jau vairāk kā 2 gadus uzskatu ka soļu motors ir labāks priekš CNC nekā servo, tas ir tikai pierādījums tam ka citi arī tā domā, un arī pierādījums tai manai sākotnēji trakajai idejai ka PID algoritmam jākoriģē katra soļa motora solis, bet līdz šim neviens nav uzskatījis pa vajadzīgu to pid aprēķinu veikt ātrāk kā 1-4Khz tam protams ir savs pamatojums jo servo motori vienkārši ātrāk nespēj reaģēt uz tām izmaiņām, tas apmēram ir tas pats kā vadīt SMD lodēamo cepeškrāsni ar 1Hz PID frekvenci, un rezultāta nebūs nekāda jo cepeškrāsns reaģē uz izmaiņām tikai pēc kādām 15-25sekundēm, līdz ar to nav jēga vadīt servomotoru ar tādu PID frekvenci ja viņš nevar uz tām izmaiņām tik ātri reaģēt, bet ar soļu motoru ir savādāk viņš var reaģēt tādos ātrumos un līdz ar to paverās jauna iespēja vēl precīzākai kontrollei, 
> + tiri tehniskie parametri ir daudz labāki nekā servo priekš CNC iekārtām.


 


> Par kādām ātrumkārbām priekš servo Tu te muldi? Ar to gribi pateikt, ka servo nav jaudīgi? Tad Tu dziļi maldies. Domā viņiem nav momenta uz ass?    Tai CNCZONE visi kas sākuši būvēt cnc ar steperiem, galu galā nonāk līdz servo. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bet ar soļu motoru ir savādāk viņš var reaģēt tādos ātrumos un līdz ar to paverās jauna iespēja vēl precīzākai kontrollei, + tiri tehniskie parametri ir daudz labāki nekā servo priekš CNC iekārtām.
> ...


 


> 2. nav jātūnē PID gain vērtības,
> 
> 
>  Visiem PID ir jāregulē gain vērtības pilnīgi viesiem, ja vien viņiem nav automātiskā regulēšana. Visiem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Epis

Tātad īsumā diskusīja iet par to vai soļu motors ir labāks par servo priekš CNC (frēzēm, virpām un citiem agregātiem) 




> Par kādām ātrumkārbām priekš servo Tu te muldi? Ar to gribi pateikt, ka servo nav jaudīgi? Tad Tu dziļi maldies. Domā viņiem nav momenta uz ass?  Tai CNCZONE visi kas sākuši būvēt cnc ar steperiem, galu galā nonāk līdz servo.


 Es runāju par to ka tiek salīdzināti vienādas jaudas (W) motori piemēram ja steperim ir kādi 10Nm tad 6 polu servo tie būs tikai 1.2Nm  (aprēķināju es to vienkārši pēc polu skaita stperim ir 50 servo 6 tātad polu atiecība ir 8.33 līdz ar to tāda pate arī būs griezes momenta attiecība). 
Tātad lai no servo motora dabūtu 10Nm griezes momentu (kāds ir steperim)  vaidzēs 8.3:1 transmisīju (tā maksā papildus $$) un apskataties kas tad notiks ar servo motora MAX ātrumu (pieņemot ka normāli tas ir kādi 3000RPM, pie kuriem motora jauda (griezes moments ir stabili liels (katram motoram sava ātruma un griezes momenta līkne) tātad ja uzliek 8.33:1 zobratus tad mēs dabūnam ātrumu 360RPM un 10Nm griezes momentu, un Tikai tagat mēs godīgi varam salīdzināt Servo motoru ar soļu motoru un viņu tehniskos parametrus, soļu motoram griezes moments pie 360RPM ir arī stabili liels, 
Par uzrāvienu tad te ir grūti pateikt kuram tas ir lielāks skaidrs ka servo motora Rotors būs mazāks un vieglāks līdz ar to tehniski lai to iekustinātu vaidzēs mazāk spēka nekā lielāku un smagāku soļinieka rotoru, bet jātcerās ka servo motoram klāt vēl ir ātrumkārba kas dod klāt savu svaru un papildus pretestību ( Viking pieminēja zobsiksnu ar to man liekās ka ir vēl švakāk jo lai dabūtu to 8.33:1 attiecību vienam no zobratiem būs jābūt ar 8.3X lielāku diametru, paša zobrata diametrs līdz ar to nebūs mazs un pat ja tas būs taisīts no alumīnija viņa masa un arī inerce būs ievērojama, kas šo variantu padara vēl sliktāku nekā ātrumkārba) , līdz ar to beigās domāju ka sanāks tas pats kas soļiniekam un iespējams ka soļinieks tomēr vinnēs, (ja servo būs sūdīga atrumkārba) un ja motoram būs jāsāk kustība zem lielas slodzes kādi 9Nm tad no lielā servo mtora uzrāviena nebūs ne miņas,jo viņam ir zems holding torque ja vispār izkustēsies no vietas, bet soļinieks aizies mierīgi
Un vēl ar ātrumkārbām ir lielas problēmas, tam ir brīvgājiens (nav tādas kurai tas nebūtu, ir vai nu lielāki vai mazāki bet tomēr ir) tākā šeit var rasties papildus neprecizitāte un tādu sistēmu ir grūtāk kontrollēt kurā ir vairāki brīvgājieni(piemēram ja CNC iekārtai vītņstienī ir brīvgājiens tad kopā sanāk 2 brīvgājieni, soļinieku parasti liek klāt bez brīvgājieniem, protams kāds teiks ka servo arī var likt pa taisno, jā var bet tad vaidzēs vītņstieni, ar smalkāku soli (1-4mm) tai pašā laikā soļinieku varēs likt pie stieņa ar soli  10-25mm un tagat padomājat kurš stienis (ņemam ballscrew) būs lētāks, izturīgāks, un ilgmūžīgāks, atbilde ir tas kuram lielāks solis dēl tā kad viņam lodes būs lielāka diametra līdz ar to varēs izturēt lielāku slodzi, un lētāks tādēļ ka vieglāks ražošanas process (tur kur ir mazās lodes viņu salikšana maksā vairāk līdz ar to tādi stieņi ir dārgāki) tātad ar soļinieku mēs ietaupam vēl papildus naudu, Lētāks vītņstienis, Lētāks motors, nav transmisījas.

Soļinieka mīnus varētu būt tāds kad neviens īsti nerežo lieljaudas motorus ap 1.5-10KW es vismaz nēsu redzējis neko lielāku par kādiem 15Nm, man liekās ka iemesli ir vienkārši tādam motoram stators ir ļoti liels un smags, bet tiek ražoti cita tipa daudzpolu motori ar daudz poliem kas satāv no diviem gredzeniem, pēc būtības tas ir tas pats daudzpolu motors kā soļinieks, bet ar vēl labākiem parameriem un milzīgāku jaudu.
Faktiski beigās sanāk ka es esu par daudz polu motoriem, un uzskatu ka tie priekš CNC ir labāki nekā mazpolu, un soļinieks ir viss letākais daudzpolu motors. tādēļ tas ir viss labākais.

Te arī atbilde uz jautājumu kādēļ lielajām CNC iekārtām kas sver vairākas tonnas un kurām ir jaudīgi KW līmeņa motori visur izmanto servo tādēļ ka tik jaudīgu soļinieku vienkārši nav, un ja ir tad viņi savos izmēros ir pārāk lieli un smagi, bet mazām vidējām iekārtām kur var ielikt normāli līdz 10Nm soļinieku tur izdevīgāk likt soļinieku nekā servo.

----------


## Epis

Pasakiet, kas servo ir labāks par soļu motoriem ņemot vērā to transmisīijas 8,33:1 faktoru ?? 
apstākļos kad abiem ir vienāda līmeņa elektronika.

Es nevaru atrast nevienu nopitnu argumentu dēļ kā servo būtu stipri pārāks par soļinieku ka par to varētu maksāt 2x lielāku cenu !

----------


## Vikings

Neviens tev nepateiks kas labāks, jo tādas atbildes vienkārši nav. Tie ir divi pēc uzbūves grūti salīdzināmi motori, katram ir savas īpašības - gan plusi, gan mīnusi vienam pret otru. Attiecīgi arī katram sava pielietojuma sfēra.
Un vispār - šitas jau sen sen atpakaļ bija BOOT.lv forumā izrunāts:

Soļu dzinēju 10 priekšrocības:

1. Stabīli. Var darbināt plaša spektra frikcionālas un inerciālas slodzes.
2. Nevajag atgriezinisko saiti. Pats motors ir pozicijas pārveidotājs.
3. Kustības vadības sistēma relatīvi nedārga salīdzinot ar citām sistēmām.
4. Standartizēts izmērs un parametri.
5. Iespraud un aiziet (plug and play). Viegla ieregulēšana un lietošana.
6. Droši. Ja kautkas lūzt, motors apstājas.
7. Ilgs mūžs. Vienīgais dilstošais mezgls ir gultņi.
8. Lielisks griezes moments pie maza ātruma. Dažādas slodzes var darbināt bez ātruma redukcijas.
9. Lieliska pozicijas atkārtojamība. Atgriežas iepriekšējā lokācijā (vietā) precīzi.
10. Drošs pret pārslodzēm. Mehāniskas pārslodzes nevar sabojāt motoru.

Līdzstrāvas servo 10 priekšrocības:

1. Liela atdotā jauda attiecībā pret motora izmēriem un svaru.
2. Atgr. saites devējs (encoder) nosaka precizitāti un izšķirtspēju.
3. Augsta efektivitāte (lietderība). Var sasniegt 90% pie vieglām slodzēm.
4. Augsta griezes momenta pret inerci attiecība. Var ātri paātrināt slodzi.
5. Ir "rezerves"jauda. Īsā laika sprīdī 2-3 reizes spēj pārsniegt nominālo jaudu.
6. Ir "rezerves"griezes moments. Īsā laika sprīdī 5-10 reizes spēj pārsniegt nominālo griezes momentu.
7. Motors nekarst. Strāvu tērē proporcionāli slodzei.
8. Labs griezes moments pie liela ātruma. Saglabā nominālo griezes momentu līdz ātrumam, kas vienlīdzīgs ar 90% no nominālā.
9. Klusi strādā pie lieliem ātrumiem.
10. Darbojas bez rezonanses un vibrācijām.

Soļu dzinēju 10 trūkumi.:

1. Zema efektivitāte(lietderība). Motors tērē būtisku jaudu neatkarīgi no slodzes.
2. Palielinoties ātrumam strauji krītas griezes moments. Griezes moments ir inverss ātrumam.
3. Zema precizitāte. 1:200pie pilnas slodzes, 1:2000 pie vieglām slodzēm.
4. Tendēts uz rezonansēm. Plūdenai kustībai nepieciešams mikrosoļu režīms.
5. Nav atgrieziniskās saites, kas uzrādītu "izkritušos" soļus.
6. Zema griezes momenta pret inerci attiecība.
7. Sarežģītas konfigurācijas gadijumā motors ļoti karst.
8. Motors "nepacels" pēc momentānas pārslodzes. (Tas izlaidīs soļus, vai pat apstāsies)
9. Motors virs vidējiem ātrumiem ļoti trokšņains.
10. Maza atdotā jauda attiecībā pret motora izmēriem un svaru.

Līdzstrāvas servo 10 trūkumi:

1. Nepieciešama "skaņošana", lai stabilizētu atgrieziniskās saites cilpu.
2. Motors "aizbrauks", ja kautkas salūzīs. Nepieciešamas drošības ķēdes.
3. Sarežģīts risinājums. Nepieciešams atgr. saites devējs (enkoders).
4. Kolektora suku darbības limits ap 2000 stundām. Pēc tam nepieciešma apkope.
5. Max. griezes moments ierobežots laikā ap 1% no darbības cikla.
6. Pie ilgstošas pārslodzes motors var sabojāties.
7. Motoru, enkoderu un draiveru apgrūtinoša izvēle.
8. Pie max pieļaujamā griezes momenta barošanas strāva var palielināties 10 reizes attiecībā pret vidējo.
9. Motors attīsta max jaudu pie lielākiem ātrumiem. Bieži nepieciešama ātruma redukcija.
10. Vāja motora dzesēšna. Motori ar ventilatoriem viegli piegružojas.

Mariss

----------


## Epis

Itkā ir jau runāts bet es apskatījos tad šeit CNC sadaļā tāda topika nebīj un ej un atrodi to vietu kur tajā CNC topikā bīj kautkas diskutēts par soļiniekiem VS servo.

Tur jau ir tā problēma ka tas salīdzinājums ko tu ieliki (laikam ka tas ir no tā boot foruma ja? ) reāli neko neizsaka jo tur ir salīdzinātas pavisam cita tipa sistēmas, soļu motors bez enkodera ar AC(servo ar sukām(nav magnētu)) ar enkoderu, motors ar sukām pēc būtības nevar būt efektīvāks par soļu motoru ar magnētiem, jo kā zināms motori ar magnētiem ir ar lielāku efektivitāti.

Ir Jāsalīdzina:
 BLDC (brach less DC (motors ar magnētiem) soļinieks (vēlams bipolārais) 50 poli  + enkoderis
ar BLAC,vai BLDC 6poli arī ar magnētiem bez sukām + enkoderis

saprotiet šādu salīdzinājumu reāli internetā nav  ::   visi salīdzinājumi ir tādā stilā kādu ielika vikings, kur soļu motors ir nepārprotami sliktāks par servo tikai dēļ tā ka tam nav enkodera un slodzes kontrolles, un dēļ šiem diviem faktoriem viņš ir neefektīvs (65%) neprecīzs (zaudē soļus), stipri karst. 

Man personīgi nepatīk tas stereotips ka BLDC servo motorus var pārslogot daudz vairāk kā BLDC soļu motorus, tehniski abiem motoriem ir patstāvīgie magnēti tātad pēc teorījas pieļaujamajiem pārslodzes % vaidzētu būt vienādam, jo kas tad ir pārslodze tā ir magnētiskā lauka spēka īslaicīga palielināša un šī robeža cik daudz to lauku drīkst palielināt lai nenodarītu skādi pašiem magnētiem abiem motoriem ir vienāda, jautājums varētu būt tajā vai soļu motoriem tā pārslodze tiek izdarīta pareizi !jo pastāv viedoklis ka motoru pārslogojot nekādu lielo griezes momenta pieaugumu nevar iegūt, man tas liek domāt par to ka kāds paņēmis parasto motora draiveri un darbinājis 2A motoru uz 3A(visu laiku)  un tad brīnās ka nekāda lielā jēga no tā nav un tā motors pēc pāris minūtēm var reāli izcepties, piemēram šeit bildē par to Ezi-Servo ir attēlots cik daudz tad var izspiest  no soļinieka parastā variantā ar parasto draiveri un ar advancēto draiveri un grafiki ir iespaidīgi, tur ir 2x uzlabojums  startā un tā līkne visu laiku ir lielāka nekā parastā variantā, tākā nav šaubu par to ka soļu motors ir daudz daudz labāks nekā par viņu domā. 

Pēcbūtības soļinieks ir tāds pats BLDC motors kā servo ar cita tipa mehānisko uzbūvi, kas palielina polu skaitu līdz 50 visi pārējie darbības principi un likumi ir kā BLDC servo, faktiski atšķirība ir tikai Rotora uzbūvē (soļiniekam ir zobi, un tas ir smagāks) un Polu skaitā, tad kāpēc dēļ tik mazas atšķirības motors tiek uzskatīts par daudz reiz sliktāku ?? 

man liekās ka tas ir tīri dēļ stereotipiem un nezināšanas!

----------


## Vikings

Tu rokās esi kādreiz turējis servo? Iesaku vismaz vairāk par viņiem palasīt, lai zinātu ka servo ar sukām var būt ar magnētiem un var būt ar paralēlo ierosmi, kur magnētisko lauku rada tinums, kuram pastāvīgi pievadīts spriegums.

----------


## Epis

Es salīdzinu motorus pēc būtības, no tā no kā tie sastāv pamatu pamatos, magnēts un vadu pinumi. nevis pēc konstrukcijas un testu rezultātiem.
Labi pieņemam ka tas tavs tabulā motors ir PM(permanent magnet)AC a rmagnētiem, tikai tie ir statorā, nevis rotorā, tas pēc būtības neko nemaina, soļu motoru arī var tādu uztaisīt kuram magnēti būtu ārā un centrā pinumi, bet vai tas kautko maina, (varbūt mazāka centra inerce.
Vienalga tas pārslodzes parametrs 10X liekās kautkas nereāls, varbūt to var darīt uz ļoti īsu brīdi zem 1 sekundes, pieņemot ka tā ir tad rodās jautājums vai to pašu nevar arī drīt ar soļu motoru ?? 
Es domāju ka var jo soļinieka pinumi MAX reitings ir ap 500V tad kas liedz tur ievadīt tādu spriegumu un pārslogot viņu ar 10X uz pārsimts milisekundēm (notiet kādus 10-100 soļus) domāju ka to var mierīgi darīt, jo ja tam servo magnēti no tās pārslodzes nesačakarēsies tad soļiniekam tie arī nesačakarēsies, a pinumi izturēs gan tam gan tam. 

mana jauna teorija  :: 
Teorētiski pārslodzes parametrs visiem PM motoriem ir vienādi!, ja to mangēti ir no viena matreāla, un pinumi tīti ar vienāda matreāla, diametra vadu!   
Pārslogo tik tālu kamēr tas neietekmē magnētus. kā zināms dažādiem magnētiem ir dažādas robežas, tākā šis apgalvojums kuru nupat izdomāju darbojās tikai tad ja magnēti ir vienādi. un pinumi tīti arī ar vien un to pašu vadu

Vispār vaidzēja visus motorus saukt nevis par BLDC BLAC, bet Gan par PMAC, PMDC tas būtu pareizāk jo norāda ka motoram ir magnēti. nevis uz tā suku esamību.

----------


## Epis

jautājums.

Kādu motoru jūs izvēlētos PM soļinieku, va PM servo, ja viņiem magnēti ir no viena un tā paša matreāla ar vienādu tilpumu, un pinumi arī no tā paša matreāla ar vienādu vadu diametru un vienādu kopējo garumu, teorētiski abo šo motoru jaudai vidzētu būt identiskai un ar identiskiem elektriskiem parametriem, vienīgā atšķirība ir konstrukcijā un cenā Soļinieks būtu kar 40% lētāks (gandrīz 2x lētāks) ?? 

ko jūs ņemtu ???

Es ņemu soļu motoru jo neredzu nevienu argumentu kādēļ man jāpārmaksā.

----------


## a_masiks

No kurienes tu rāvi, ka soļu dzinējiem ir pastāvīgi magnēti?
Paliekošā magnetizācija -jā, bet tā ir tikai līdz pirmajam solim. Pēc šī soļa tā mainās.

----------


## GuntisK

Šeit vajag uzaicināt MOSFETu, lai ievieš skaidrību...

----------


## Vikings

> No kurienes tu rāvi, ka soļu dzinējiem ir pastāvīgi magnēti?
> Paliekošā magnetizācija -jā, bet tā ir tikai līdz pirmajam solim. Pēc šī soļa tā mainās.


 Lielajam vairumam tiešām ir pastāvīgie magnēti. Esmu redzējis tikai dažus, kuriem rotorā ir vienkārši metāla cilindrs ar robiņiem malās. Tāds, piemēram, ir krievu ŠD5 un ŠD4.

Epi, saproti, nav jau tikai magnēti un tinumu materiāls noteicošais. Rotoru svars, forma, inerce, berze un bla bla bla. IMHO uz tavu jautājuu viennozīmīgi atbildēt nevar gan tāpēc, ka motori atšķirsies pēc citādiem parametriem kā arī var atšķirties viņu pielietojums. Šī diskusija var būt bezgalīga.

----------


## a_masiks

Krievu ŠD esmu jaucis ārā. Pajaucis esmu arī importa. Neesmu ne reizi redzējis patiesi spēcīgu magnētu, izņemot maza polu skaita sinhronos AC motorus.
Soļiniekos izmanto magnētiskās plūsmas metodi - ti rotora zobiņi nostājas pretī statora zobiņiem pēc mazākas magnētiskās plūmas pretestības principa. Ja tas būtu ar pastāvīgā magnēta palīdzību - motoram būtu jāgriežas par 60° vai 45° uz vienu soli. Magnēti starp 2 statora daļām varētu būt iebūvēti soļa noturēšanai soļu pauzes laikā, bet šī iespēja nekādi neuzlabo soļu motora griezes momentu vai ātrdarbību.

PS -  pēc diskusijas būtības. Boot forumā jau izteica normālu skaidru verdiktu: soļu motori ir hobija CNC pamats, kā arī relatīvi lētas biroja tehnikas pamatā /printeri/. Servo - augsti ražīgas un smagi slogotas rūpnieciskās iekārtas. Labāks tas, kas labāk piemērots konkrētam mērķim. Epis atvēzējies uz rūpniecisku iekārtu... pēc viņa domām... lai gan būtībā tā labākajā gadījumā būs hobija CNC. Tāpēc pilnīgi loģiski, ka viņam labākais būs soļu dzinējs. Cita varianta nemaz nav.

----------


## Epis

he he Es jūs visus servo fanus esu iedzinis strupceļā  :: 
 faktiski jums nav neviena argumenta (izņemot konstruktīvo) kāpēc soļu motors nevarētu strādāt identiski pēc tiem pašiem principiem kā servo ar 10X pārslodzi un Nm attiecīgo palielinājumu teorētiski tas viss ir iespējams uz soļu motora vienīgā problēma ir Draiveros, 
vai tādi draiveri eksistē kas ļauj soļu motoru pārslogot ar 5-10X uz īsu brīdi ??  atbilde vienkārša -NAV,  

Faktiski Es esu atklāji jaunu Tirgus nišu draiveru tirgū kura nav aizpildīta, līdz ar to ja kāds uztaisīs šādu draiveri tam būs MONOPOLS pasaules šādu tipa draiveru tirgū, protams konkurenti nesnaudīs, un pēc pusgada, gada arī piedāvās, bet kamēr tas notiks tikmēr varēs dominēt un pelnīt.

Vēlviens jautājums vai kāds Tādu super soļu draiveri vispār Latvijā ir spējīgs uztaisīt ?? 
man zināšanas ir pa švaku (vismaz analogajā sadaļā, ar digitālo itkā viss kārtībā) tākā es viens tādu uzcept nevaru.



> Krievu ŠD esmu jaucis ārā. Pajaucis esmu arī importa. Neesmu ne reizi redzējis patiesi spēcīgu magnētu, izņemot maza polu skaita sinhronos AC motorus.


 mani CNC soļinieki ir ar patstāvīgo magnētu es to zinu jo viņiem klāt līp metāla instrumenti un magnētisma spēks ir tīri liels (ja izjauc motoru un izvelk centru tad dabūnam īstu magnētu)

----------


## a_masiks

Epi, pēdējais teikums bija pārāk maziem burtiem rakstīc? Grūti salasīt?

----------


## Vikings

Epi, ne[rupjš vārds]ies. Tas, ka nemūžam neesi redzējis servo nenozīmē, ka vari visiem kluci uz galvas likt. Padod uz soļinoeku 500V un pirmais nevis magnēts atmagnetizēsies, bet caursitīsies statora vijumi. Tad savu soļinieku varēsi mest ārā. Manuprāt, tas par pārslodzi ir teikts par servo strāvu nevis spriegumu. Bet Epi, tu neņem vŗā vienuļoti svarīgu lietu - pārslogojot servo viņš spēcīgi griežas uz priekšu. Ja tā pat slogosi stepperi atkal vajadzēs pārslogoto tinumu lādēt ārā utt. Pie tam IMHO servo ieskrējiens ir lielāks kā stepperim un ir viņa paša noteikts. Stepperim tas atkal ir jāpiemeklē.

a-masik: Tad izskaidro fenomenu kādēļ nepieslēgtu stepperi griežot ar pirkstiem viņš pretojas? Ir magnēti, ir, pats esmu jaucis, pajauc vaļā jebkuru lēto printera stepperi, stators būs magnētisks.

----------


## zzz

> he he Es jūs visus servo fanus esu iedzinis strupceļā 
> Faktiski Es esu atklāji jaunu Tirgus nišu draiveru tirgū kura nav aizpildīta,


 Slims un patalogjiski iedomiigs cilveecinsh, nespeejiigs uzklausiit jebko kas nesakriit ar pasha murgiem. Jo iipashi smuki izskataas vaardinja es rakstiishana ar lielo burtu. Faktiski Es, Epis Pirmais, esu atklaaji jaunu... 

Kopumaa izskataas peec psihenes kandidaata veelaakos gados.

----------


## a_masiks

> a-masik: Tad izskaidro fenomenu kādēļ nepieslēgtu stepperi griežot ar pirkstiem viņš pretojas? Ir magnēti, ir, pats esmu jaucis, pajauc vaļā jebkuru lēto printera stepperi, stators būs magnētisks.


 



> Magnēti starp 2 statora daļām varētu būt iebūvēti soļa noturēšanai soļu pauzes laikā, bet šī iespēja nekādi neuzlabo soļu motora griezes momentu vai ātrdarbību.


 Pretojas arī krievu ŠD dzinēji. Pāri paliekošais magnētisms rotora dzelzs serdē. Lai steperim uzveidotu sinhrono magnētisko motoru - katrs zobs gan uz rotora, gan uz statora būtu jāveido kā atsevišķs pols ar savu polaritāti. IMHO Tehniski neiespējami un nelietderīgi.

----------


## Vikings

> Pretojas arī krievu ŠD dzinēji.


 Da labi!   ::   Ar ŠD5 pietiekami daudz čakarējos un praktiski uzreiz pēc izslēgšanas viņi vairs nepretojas. ŠD4 arī nepretojas.

IMHO tā arī ir, ka katrs zobs uz rotora ir ar savu polaritāti.

----------


## Epis

ACservo arī strādā tā pat kā steperis ar maiņstrāvu un viņam tie pinumi lādējās izlādējās tā pat kā steperim, kāda tad starpība, pinumu lādēšanās ātrumā ja 6 polu ACservo griežās ar 3000RPM bet steperis ar 360RPM nekāda pinumi abiem lādējās vienādos ātrumos, un kur problēma pārslogot steperi tieši tāpat kā to dara ar AC servo ???  
(vienalga kā tos pinumus pārslogo palielinot voltus vai ampēram, tam nav nozīme galvenais ka tiek pārslogots)




> Slims un patalogjiski iedomiigs cilveecinsh, nespeejiigs uzklausiit jebko kas nesakriit ar pasha murgiem. Jo iipashi smuki izskataas vaardinja es rakstiishana ar lielo burtu. Faktiski Es, Epis Pirmais, esu atklaaji jaunu...


 Es nesaprotu kādēļ steperi nevar darbināt tāpat kā servo ar viesiem servo bonusiem kā tā 10X pārslodze un tā tālāk, tā nav nekāda pataloģiska slimība vai iedomība vienkārši neizpratne, ja visi fakti rāda uz pretējo.

----------


## Vikings

> vienalga kā tos pinumus pārslogo palielinot voltus vai ampēram


 Vot nav gan. Palielinot spriegumu pieaug strāvas augšanas ātrums, palielinoties strāvai palielinās magnētiskais lauks.

----------


## dmd

ja nemaldos (motori nu galīgi nav mans lauciņš, bet iemetot acis wikipēdijā, ir aptuvenis kaidrs, kā darbojas steperis) ir dažas problēmas ar epja ideju par soļinieka slogošanu - pieaugot ātrumam
1) mazāks laiks, ar pilnu strāvu
2) atšķirībā no AC motora steperim šķiet nav inerces, kas turpinātu kustību (cik saprotu, lai būtu pilna jauda, zobiņiem ir jāaiziet līdz galam?), katrs solis ir jāsāk no sākuma, nevis tikai "jāvelk līdzi" jau esošai kustībai
3) droši vien, ka mehāniskā slodze uz tiem zobiņiem arī pieaug. nekas nav mūžīgs.

es pareizi esmu sapratis pamatproblēmas šajā jautājumā?

----------


## dmd

epi, es te biki pabakstījos pa wikipedijas linkiem un uzgālu papīrīti ar steperu teoriju un tur kā reizi iet runa par pārslogošnanu.

citēju:



> What can be seen is there is no increase of power output; the motor simply reaches its maximum
> power at a lower speed, all at the great expense of a four-fold increase in motor heating


 bet vēlu veiksmi jaunajā draiveru biznesā  :: 

http://www.geckodrive.com/photos/Step_motor_basics.pdf

----------


## a_masiks

> Da labi!  Ar ŠD5 pietiekami daudz čakarējos un praktiski uzreiz pēc izslēgšanas viņi vairs nepretojas. ŠD4 arī nepretojas.


 Tā kā krievu soļiniekiem nav magnētu - neko daudz nepretojas, bet ja pēdējā strāva bija pietiekama un nomagnetizēts stators/rotors- soļus atstrādā, nofiksējas.




> IMHO tā arī ir, ka katrs zobs uz rotora ir ar savu polaritāti


 Lai tā būtu - starp zobiem jāatrodas nemagnētiskam materiālam - alumīnijam, tekstolītam. Katram otrajam zobam jābūt magnētiski saistītam ar pretējo magnēta polu. Tā kā magnētiskie zobi sanāks savstarpēji magnētiski saistīti arī caur nemgnētisko starpliku - jēgas lielas pie statora nebūs. Un statoram arī jābūt ar nesaprotami sarežģītu magnētisko uzbūvi - katram zobam savs vijums, vai katrs zobs pie savas magnētiskā pola.... IMHO nepamatoti sarežģita konstrukcija, ņemot vērā ka zobi izvietoti ar aptuveni  1mm atstarpi....

----------


## a_masiks

OFFTOPS. 
* zzz*  Tev būs interesanti palasīt. Pamācoši....





> I.Eglītis, "Psihiatrija", R., 1974.
> 
> Debilitaates gadiijumos slimniekam vislielaakaas gruutiibas ir radoshi domaat, bet citaadi (iipashi vieglos gadiijumos) vinsh var apmierinoshi ieklauties sabiedriibaa un atrast sev piemeerotus sarunu biedrus... 258.lpp.
> 
> Histeeriskaas psihopaatijas slimniekiem nav raksturiiga dzilja domaashana un logiski spriedumi... Lai pieveerstu sev uzmaniibu, vinji labpraat ienjem vairaakumam preteeju poziiciju (diskusijaas par kultuuru, politiku utt.)... 228.lpp.
> 
> Histeeriskie psihopaati visiem liidzekliem censhas pieveerst sev uzmaniibu... Dazhi slimnieki censhas radiit iespaidu, ka ir ljoti gudri un izgliitoti... lepojas ar saviem sasniegumiem un diplomiem. ... Visgruutaak histeeriskie psihopaati paciesh vienaldziibu pret sevi, taadeelj, ja viniem neizdodas radiit par sevi pozitiivu iespaidu, slimnieks kljuust klaji rupjsh un agresiivs, rada konfliktus un striidus, lai tikai tomeer tiktu ieveerots... 227.lpp.
> 
> Psihopaatija ir visas personiibas disharmonija. Patalogiju kopumaa veido neatbilstiiba starp atsevishkaam psihiskaas dziives sastaavdalaam - viegla uzbudinaatiiba, rupjiiba, kasapvienojas ar nespeeju ieklauties normaalaa sabiedriibaa. Slimnieki nav plaanpraatiigi, bet biezhi pat apveltiiti ar labaam sprieshanas speejaam... Nespeej pielaut, ka citam vareetu buut taisniiba... Sava rakstura deel ciesh vai nu pashi, vai liek ciest citiem... 223.lpp.
> ...

----------


## Epis

lai precizētu tad visu laiku iet runa par Hibrīda tipa Soļu motoru ar 200soļiem , un BLDC kautkādu standarta servo, ko izmanto soļu motora vietā ar ātrumkārbu, uzskatot ka tas redz esot labāks.
vispār ar tiem servo motoru tipiem AC,DC ir baigā putra, tātad apskatām lētāko servo kam ir magnēti rotorā. 

reku no microchip AN885 papīra BLDC 3 fāžu motora Torqu,speed grafiks,tā lielā līkne ir tas % par cik to motoru var pārslogot un tas reitings Peack torque, (es kautkā neredzu 10X pārslodzes grafiku)

Faktiski tā līkne ir tāda pate kā šitā, jo soļu motors tač arī ir BLDC motors tikai cita konstrukcija, līdz ar to tas pierāda ka abiem motoriem ir vienāds pārslodzes potenciāls, + vienāds torque un speed grafiks (ja ņem vērā Polu attiecību. ! Teorētiski tā tam arī vaidzētu būt. 

man vienkārši nepatīk tas pastūlbais uzskats Stereotips, ka labāk ņemt BLDC servo (ar ātrumkārbu) nekā tādas pašas jaudas soļu motoru, kāda jēga tērēt naudu par ātrumkārbu? un pārmaksāt par BLDC servo motoru, tas ieguvums nav tik liels lai par to tik dārgi maksātu.

----------


## Vikings

> BLDC kautkādu standarta servo


 Ar šito tu pierādi, ka no servo neko īpaši nejēdz ja jau saki "kaut kādu".

Un vispār - kurš te runā par BLDC servo? Es konkrēti ar servo saprotu kolektormotoru - nu to kam ar oglītēm padod spriegumu uz rotoru. Par trīsfāzu BLDC maz zinu. Vispār tikai divas iekārtas ar tādiem esmu redzējis.




> kāda jēga tērēt naudu par ātrumkārbu?


 Bāc kādu vēl ātrumkārbu. Piemeklē piemērotu motoru un liec pa taisno uz ass. Viennozīmīgi ātrumkārba nav nekas labs, jo ar laiku izdilst un rada brīvgājienu.

----------


## Epis

Es tikai gribu tikt skaidrībā par to par ko jāmaksā 2x vairāk naudas pērkot servo un kas tad ir tie viņa izcilie bonusi un pārākums pār soļinieku ??

man vaig nopietnus argumentus un salīdzinājumu kas īstanībā ir kas, nevis labāks, sliktāks.

Par Uzrāviena ietekmi es domāju ka ir tā:

itkā servo motoram ir viegls rotors (maza inerce), līdz ar to liels uzrāviens, un soļinieks ar smago rotoru protams ka tik ātri uzraut nevarēs kā servo, tas ir preizi, bet vai tā starpība starp uzrāvieniem ir liela reālajā dzīvē kad ir jākustina kāda slodze, nevis jādarbina motors tukšgaitā ?? 

Tukšgaitā starpība būs liela jo vienīgā pretestība ir rotora inerce (kas atkarīg no masas un formas), bet kas notiek ja motoru noslogo ar 90% no viņa Max slodzes reitinga cik lielu lomu tad spēlē rotora inerce uz uzrāviena ātrumu ??? 

vai tik tas cipars nav pārāk niecīgs lai viņu ņemtu vērā, jo pie slodzes(1Nm) uzrāviens būs atkarīgs: Rotora inerce+ 1Nm, problēma tur ka es nezinu kā to rotora inerci pārvērst slodzē Nm, lai varētu uzreiķināt kādus ciparus, bet es domāju ka tie Nm kas nāks klāt no rotra inerces būs procentuāli maza daļa salīdzinot ar slodzi, līdz ar to nonākam pie secinājuma ka no tās mazās rotora inerces jēga samazinās palielinoties Rotora slodzei, un tākā Industriālājās iekārtās motori tiek nodarbināti pa 100% tad var teikt ka ieguvums no tā ka tiek izmantots tieši servo motors Ar savu vieglo rotoru ir ļoti minimāls, un tam nevaidzētu būt dominējošam faktoram kādēļ labāk izvēlēties servo nevis soļu motoru. 

man liekās ka tie servo motoru parametru prākuma nozīme un ietekme ir pārāk uzpūsta, kā šī zemā rotra inerce.

----------


## Epis

> Ar šito tu pierādi, ka no servo neko īpaši nejēdz ja jau saki "kaut kādu".
> 
> Un vispār - kurš te runā par BLDC servo? Es konkrēti ar servo saprotu kolektormotoru - nu to kam ar oglītēm padod spriegumu uz rotoru. Par trīsfāzu BLDC maz zinu. Vispār tikai divas iekārtas ar tādiem esmu redzējis.
> 
> Bāc kādu vēl ātrumkārbu. Piemeklē piemērotu motoru un liec pa taisno uz ass. Viennozīmīgi ātrumkārba nav nekas labs, jo ar laiku izdilst un rada brīvgājienu.


 Neiet jau runa par parastā Urbja (15-10Ls) 750W motoru, bet par tiem kam ir magnēti un tur ir vairāki motora tipi, vis polulārākie laikam ir tie BLDC, 3 fāžu (man liekās ka tam bīj 6 poli, es visu laiku runāju par lētākajiem servo motoriem kuriem ir tie patstāvīgie magnēti, salīdzinājumā ar hibrīda soļinieku.

par iekārtām tad jāliek tāds motors ar tādu jaudu kādas slodzes uz iekārtas būs + bišķi rezerve, ja tie ir 100W tad liekam 150W-200W, konkrēti hobby CNC iekārtās, tālāk viss atkarīgs no vītņstieņa ja tas ir ar lielu soli (10-15mm) tad servo variantā būs jāliek ātrumkārba, vai zobsiksna, soļinieku var slēgt pa taisno,nav jau jēga likt 8X jaudīgāku servo, tikai lai nevaidzētu likt ātrumkārbu(zobsiksnas) un varētu slēgt pa tiešo pie vītņstieņa, tā būs nenormāla pārmaksa. 

iet jau runa par to Stereotipu ka daudzi liek servo tikai tapēc ka tas ir kruta un tā ir lielajām iekārtām,izmetot lielu naudu un rezultātā neko labāku nav ieguvuši.

----------


## Vikings

A es atkal runāju tieši par "urbju tipa" motoriem. Tādi arī stāv lielajam vairumam CNC iekārtu. Tikai viņiemnevis kā urbim ir paralēlā ierosme ar tinumiem statorā, bet statorā stāv magnēti un rotorā tinumi. Tie arī ir tie servo ko daudzi liek nevis trīsfāzu servo. Trīsfāzu servo tiek izmantoti reti un to priekšrocības un trūkumus nezinu.

----------


## Epis

Cik tad maksā tādi tavēji Servo ar magnētiem, vai viņi ir lētāki par soļiniekiem ??

----------


## Vikings

Epi, zinu, kas ir par lietu kādēļ izmanto servo uz lielajām mašīnām. Parādi man soļinieku, ka jauda būtu, piemēram, 40kW. Servo tādi ir diezgan vienkārši pieejami. Manuprāt, stepperim ir problēmas uztaisīt milzīgu rotora magnētu tā sarežģītības dēļ.

----------


## Epis

Tie tavi Viking pieminētie Servo ir tie dārgie vai lētie (kā Urbim) ?? 

cik esu skatījies tad lielākais soļinieks(kāds vispār ir) ir tas Nema42 atradu šādu M1433021 viņam ir 14, un 21Nm modeļi ar 12 Ampērām cik Watu jauda tam motoram varētu būt ?? 
  man liekās ka tas ir tīri normāli priekš normāla izmēra CNC iekārtas. 

ievērtē šito vidaku Nema 34 izmēra 12Nm soļinieks, iet kā Zvērs, maz neliekās.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5lSzdshwgU

----------


## Mosfet

Kārtēja EPja muldēšana par lietām ko pats ir apguvis no kautkādiem dārznieku forumiem.
Pirms raksti palasi fizikas pamatus par elektromagnētismu un tad tu sapratīsi kāpēc daudzko nevar darīt soļa motors. epi vismaz formulu P=iU tu vismaz zini?????????????????
Viking neliela ķlūda- urbim ir  universāla tipa motors ar virknes ierosmi, kam liels griezes moments līdzīgi kā auto starterim. Starp citu ir arī kombinētās ierosmes servo motori kas strādā ļoti labi.
Principā ir vienalga vai statorā ir magnēts vai tinums visu nosaka magnētiskā plūsma kas darbojas uz rotoru.
Klasikas formulas
U=E+I(a)r(a) - kur I(a) aktīva motora patērētā strāva r(a)- aktīva rotora pretestība 
un
 E=cnФ-
 kur n-apgriezienu skaits c- proporcionalitātes koificents katram motoram konkrēts - ф-magnētiskā plūsma.
Tālāk varat atvasināt ko vien gribam.
jo lielāks magnētiskā plūsma jo lielāks griezes moments, 
Stepperim ir lielas priekšrocības  ir liels griezes moments un spēja veikt 1 soli, galvenais trūkums cena.
Tad kad vajag jaudu ņem servo un tas ir daudz lētāk neka stepperis pie vienāds jaudas .

----------


## Epis

Nu tad Mosfēt ieliec vienu piemēru kur Vienādas jaudas (50W) Servo (ar magnētiem) maksā lētāk nekā 50W hibrīda soļu motors (vēlams tāds kuru var bipolārajā slēgumā saslēgt ( 4, vai 8 vadi). 

Ja tā būs taisnība tad es dziedāšu ptretējo dziesmu un slavēšu SERVO motorus  ::  (+ pats arī kādu nopirkšu, jo man filozofija jo lētāk jo labāk  ::

----------


## dmd

tu domā kāds grib te panakt, ka tu dziedi dziesmiņu par kāda pārliecību?  :: 
nu nav taču tā, ka kaut vienu tavu vārdu kads ņemtu nopietni. imho tavs viedoklis jau sen netiek uzskatīts par kautko vērā ņemamu.

----------


## dmd

un vēl - parādi ka lūdzu kādu 50 vatu steperi.

----------


## Mosfet

Principā 14V akmulatora urbmašinas motors jauda ap 50-70 w neliela vairuma maksā ap 5Ls 
Bet 50W nav jauda ar to var kautko lēni pārvietot.
Došu iepirkuma cenas servo motoram ar apt jaudu 500W -cena ar ekoderi ir ap 300 eu
600w stepperim 1268 Eu

----------


## dmd

mēs runājam par patērēto jaudu vai darba jaudu?

----------


## dmd

bet pareizāk jau būtu runāt par ņūtonmetriem salīdzinot motorus. 

lieku priekšā 28 Nm steperi pa 399$  ::

----------


## Epis

Tas pasaki Mosfet kur tu tādu motoru pa 5Ls (jaunu) vari dabūt es gribu nopirkt, ja tas ir īstais BLDC. 

Es skatījos nupat Transmotec katalogā steperus un BLDC servo man pēc attiecīgajiem Nm cenas sanāca šādas: 

Steperis 1,4Nm mazumā 75$ vairumā (virs 101gabala) 14.25$) 
BLDC servo 8 poli (numurs B4279-12) 0,19Nm (jauda 84W, 12V un 7A) maksā vairumā 77.99$ mazuma cenas tur vispār nebīj, 

par Griezes momentiem tad ja BLDC uzliek 6.25:1 ātrumkārbu tad no viņa var dabūt 1,18Nm pie 480RPM domāju ka no Steppera arī varēs dabūt tos pašus Nm pie tāda ātruma tākā šis salīdzinājums ir adekvāts un redzam cenā starpība ir 5,4X   ::  

Es gribu zināt kur ir tā Zelta bedre kur Servo tik lēti tirgojās ????

----------


## GuntisK

OFFTOP: Epi-Tu esi nelabojams grafomāns...

----------


## Vikings

> ja tas ir īstais BLDC.


 Epi, kas tu bērnībā neesi spēļu mašīnītes jaucis? Neesi redzējis vienkāršākos motoriņus no iekšās? Urbī NAV BLDC! NAV!!!!! Tie ir Brush type (ja tā tev skaidrāk) ar oglītēm! Un viņu uzbūve ir salīdzinoši vienkārša.

----------


## Epis

Es šeit runāju par tiem augstās klases BLDC, man tie motori ar Oglēm neintresē (viņiem mūža ilgums mazs ap 2000h) 

Es joprojām gribu redzēt kur ir tie lētie BLDC servo motori ???? 

Vēlviens salīdzinājums (šitas ir detalizētāks ar lielākas jaudas motoriem) 

Servo B57101-24: 24V 12A 0,69Nm 3000RPM 8 poli, Inerce 0.9Kg/cm^2   cena vairumā 129$ par 288W motoru !!

Soļinieks SH8680-18-450- Ap 3V 4.5A  4,5Nm  50poli inerce ja kas tikai 1.6Kg/cm^2 (tikai 77% vairāk nekā servo!) cena vairumā 25$ 

Ja kas pievēršat uzmanību motoru inercēm ! un it īpaši Inerces un Nm attiecībai servo=0.69/0.9=0.76 
Soļu 4.5/1.6= 2.81  WOW soļu motoram ir 4X labāka momenta/inerces  attiecība, tātas soļinieks tukšgaitā saliks servo uz uzrāvienu 4X   ::   (precīzi pa cik saliek tā pēc šis attiecība laikam ka nevarēs pateikt jo paātrinājums nebīj tik vienkārša lieta, bet fakts paliek fakts soļiniek saliek servo.  ::  pa ko man liels prieks.

teikšu godīgi es tādu iznākumu nebīju gaidījis !! man likās ka servo būs labāks.

----------


## dmd

epi, neatceries kurš šito teica? 




> Tukšgaitā starpība būs liela jo vienīgā pretestība ir rotora inerce (kas atkarīg no masas un formas), bet kas notiek ja motoru noslogo ar 90% no viņa Max slodzes reitinga cik lielu lomu tad spēlē rotora inerce uz uzrāviena ātrumu ???
> 
> vai tik tas cipars nav pārāk niecīgs lai viņu ņemtu vērā, jo pie slodzes(1Nm) uzrāviens būs atkarīgs: Rotora inerce+ 1Nm, problēma tur ka es nezinu kā to rotora inerci pārvērst slodzē Nm, lai varētu uzreiķināt kādus ciparus, bet es domāju ka tie Nm kas nāks klāt no rotra inerces būs procentuāli maza daļa salīdzinot ar slodzi, līdz ar to nonākam pie secinājuma ka no tās mazās rotora inerces jēga samazinās palielinoties Rotora slodzei, un tākā Industriālājās iekārtās motori tiek nodarbināti pa 100% tad var teikt ka ieguvums no tā ka tiek izmantots tieši servo motors Ar savu vieglo rotoru ir ļoti minimāls, un tam nevaidzētu būt dominējošam faktoram kādēļ labāk izvēlēties servo nevis soļu motoru.
> 
> man liekās ka tie servo motoru parametru prākuma nozīme un ietekme ir pārāk uzpūsta, kā šī zemā rotra inerce.

----------


## Mosfet

Tās 2000 stunadas oglitēm  ir min ,normāli ir 4000 -8000 stundas un vai tad grūti nomainīt. maksa jau lēti
A cik tavam steperim ir jauda ????????????? Un griezes momenta raksturlīkni esi papētijis gan vienam gan otram. Un tavai zināšanai ka parasts lidzsstrāvas motors ta BLDC ir  piemēroti servo sistēmai.
Un strādā man servo uz akmulatora urbamšinas motora. 
Kodē labāk savu mikreni.

----------


## Epis

Kādēļ tad visas industriālās iekārtas lieto BLDC servo, nevis suku motorus (ar vai bez magnētiem) iemesls ir vienkārš rotora karšana, kā zināms tad magnētiskie rotori nekars jo magnētiem nevaig nekādu elektrību lai radītu magnētisko lauku,bet tiem motoriem kuriem centrā ir pinumi vaig elektrību un tā pinumus karsē un tagat padomājiet kur tas karstums aiziet ??? nav jau īpaši daudz ceļu kur tam karstumam paliktkā vienīgi ventilācija ar gaisu, bišķi aiziet caur rotora savienojumu ar kādu citu asi, bet kopumā tā gaisa dzesēšana ir tāda pašvaka, un darbināt tādu suku motoru nevar uz visiem 100% ilgu laiku kur nu vēl ar pārslodzi, atceros ka lasīju CNC zonā vienu dzeks rakstīja ka uztaisīja liela izmēra CNC finiera frēzi lai taiītu kanoju laivas un pagāja mēnesis ka viņa suku servo motori uzcepās, tad viņš konsultējās ar vienu hobby veikalu un tur protams pateica kāda ir izvēle vainu BLDC dārgais Servo, vai Hibrīda steperis, viņš paņēma lēto steperi un nekādu problēmu, nekas nekarst viss strādā visi apmierināti. 

Nu es toreiz ka runāju par tām inercēm nebīju reāli nekādus ciparus salīdzinājis.

Intreses pēc lai zinātu īstos ciparus Par cik soļinieks saliek Servo uzrāvienā es tos parametrus rīt aprēķināšu pēc īstajām formulām, un tad redzēs kurš motors ir uzrāviena karalis  ::  un var arī apskatītes kādu soļinieku Ātruma Nm grafika līkni, lai precīzāk noteiktu to salīdzināšanu

----------


## Vikings

> Kādēļ tad visas industriālās iekārtas lieto BLDC servo, nevis suku motorus


 Nestāsti ko nezini. Jau iepriekš teicu, ka gandrīz visas CNC iekārtas, kuras esmu redzējis strādā uz Brush type motoriem. Sākot no 50W motora līdz pat 40kW. Manuprāt, visi (izņemot tevi) šajā diskusijā runā par tieši tādiem motoriem. Un tikai tāpēc, ka tādi ir izplatīti. Un saku vēlreiz - pastrādā kaut kur pie CNC un sapratīsi ap ko lieta grozās.

----------


## valmet

Jūs tur kuģus taisaties frēzēt, ka runājat par tādām jaudām? 
Pats sākumā arī baidījos par soļiniekiem ( tipa - nebūs ātrums, izlaidīs soļus), bet gadu padarbojies, nācu pie slēdziena, ka var dabūt i ātrumu, i soļu izlaišana tāds mīts vien ir, kurš radies no līkām rokām.

----------


## Vikings

> Jūs tur kuģus taisaties frēzēt, ka runājat par tādām jaudām?


 Nē, 40kW ir padeves servomotoru jauda frēzei ar galda gājienu aptuveni 1200x500x500mm.

----------


## Epis

IZrakos cauru Fizikas formulām un tātad šeit veids kā pareizi aprēķināt motora paātrinājumu (uzrāvienu), un ātrumu kādu motors sasniegs pēc 0.01 sekundes ar konstantu paātirnājumu.

Formula ir ļoti vienkārša A(uzrāviens rad/s^2) = T(torque Nm) / i (inerce kgm^2)  

un tātad soļu motoram ar 4.5Nm un 1.6Kgcm^2 inerci šis cipars = 4.5/ 0.00016=28125 rad/s^2 
Servo ar 0.69Nm un 0.9kgcm^2 uzrāviens = 0.69/ 0.00009=7666.66 rad/s^2 

tagat salīdzinām uzrāvienus par cik reizēm zoļinieks ir ātrāks par servo = 28125/7666.66= 3.66 X   ::  

lai jums šie cipari kautko izteiktu tad šeit reālās Dzīves piemērs. cik lielu ātrumu sasniegs abi motori pēc 0.01 sekundes uzrāviena ?? 
 atbolde soļu motoram tie būs 2615 RPM servo tikai 712 RPM  un šeit tā ātruma attiecība ir tie paši 3.66, protams soļinieks tik ātri neiet, bet šeit mēs rēķinam kas būtu ja ietu  ::  
Vispār teikšu godīgi nebīju domājis ka šie uzrāviena cipari ir tik šausmīgi lieli. 

un tagat apskataties kas notiek ja kāds GUDRINIEKS iedomājās soļu motoru aizvietot ar SERVO + ātrumkārba( liekam 6.25:1 un idomājamies ka tā ir virtuālā kārba bez berzes un inerces) tad sanāk ka mums servo paātrinājums ir 7666.66 jādala ar 6.25= 1226 un tas ir 22,9X mazāk   ::   tātad tie gudrinieki kas aizvieto soļinieku ar BLDC serv Reāli Iegrābjās un ir pamatīgi zaudētāji, 
bet ja  servo aizvieto ar soļinieku (ātrumkārba 1:6.25 tādi paši parametri kā iepriekš) tad mēs dabūnam tikai par 0.58X švakāku uzrāvienu nekā tas ir Servo motoram tātad Teorētiski Servo motoru var aizvietot ar SOĻU, bet ne otrādies!! 

Beigās Rezumē ir tāds ka soļu motors var aizvietot BLDC servo, bet Servo nevar aizvietot soļu. Turklāt soļu ir lēttāks ,

 Es nekādi nesaprotu kādēļ visi lieto servo ??????? kāda ir tā motivācija un pamatojums kādēļ man būtu jāņem BLDC Servo nevis soļinieks ??????

----------


## a_masiks

A tevi nemulsina fakts, ka esi aprēķinājis tādu uzrāvienu, ar kādu steperis nemaz nespēj strādāt? Un šo neiespējamo uzrāvienu liec savu tālāko dižo secinājumu pamatā...?
Priekš tiem kas tankā - ja steperis nespēj vienmērīgi griezties ar *tādu* ātrumu, kāpēc kāds iedomājas, ka var ar *tādu* ātrumu iegriezties?

----------


## Epis

Es jau teicu ka tas ir teorētisks aprēķins laika intervālam 0,01sekunde, lai parādītu to ka tas 3.6X pārākums nemainās kad tiek aprēķināta reāla dzīves situāciju, piemēram ja paņem laika intervālu 0.0001sekunde tad steperim būs 26RPM servo tikai 7RPM nekas tāpat nemainās steperis saliek servo pa 3.6X. 
Apskaties uzmanīgi to BLDC servo motora Spped torque grafiku kuru es ieliku no Microchip PDF pamācības un salīdzini ar Soļu motora grafiku abiem divien līknes samazinās proporcionāli (ātrumkārbas principam)vienādi no MAX līdz minimālā griezes momenta pret RPM tas ir tādēļ jo abi divi motori ir BLDC. 

Par tiem jūsu slavētajiem birstīšu motoriem, tad vai kāds ir parēķinājis cik tāds motors izmaksā eksplutācijā teiksim kādu 5 gadu garumā ja viņš strādā 24h dienā (tā strādā roboti mūsdineās). 
ja pieņem ka ik pēc 4000h ir jāmaina tās motoru birštes, tad izrēķinat cik tas jums izmaksās ?? pieņemsim ka birštes lai nomainītu paiet 1h laika un ja to var izdarīt vietējais strādnieks kas ir uz vietas tad nekādas lielas izmaksas nebūs (līdz 5Ls par nomaiņu), bet kas notiek ja uz vietas nav nekādu tādu speciālistu kas to var izdarīt ?? tad ir jāsauc speicālists un tad par nomaiņu prasīs nevis 5Ls bet kādi 15-un vairāk jo viņam būs transporta izdevumi + pattērētais laiks kamēr atbrauc, paveiksies ja meistars dzīvo tajā pašā pilsētā, bet ja tā nav tad būs jāmaksā. 
nu lūk un vienkārši aprēķinot cik audz naudas aizies mainot birštes uz kādiem 5 gadiem sanāk ka jūs esat pārmaksājuši, 
piemēram ja biršte jāmaina ik pēc 166 dienām tad 5 gados tās būs ~7 reizes lētākajā variantā tie būs 36Ls dārgākajā virs 105Ls, salīdzinājumam ja kārtīgs BLDC motors maksā 60ls un attiecīgs jūsu lētais kādi 5-10Ls tad mainot birštes jūs esat reāli pārmaksājuši + nemaz netiek rēķināts zaudētais laiks, nauda kas rodās apstādinot ražošanas iekārtu tas var to visu summu stipri vien palielināt. 

Tādēļ arī visās notietnās iekārtās izmanto tikai BLDC, es nevienā jaunā CNC iekartā nēsu redzējis ka kāds tur liktu iekšā motoru ar birštēm, (varbūt izņemot lielo vārpstas tur mēdz ielikt kādu 3 fāžu AC indukcijas man pašam ir 1.5Kw krievu AC nav jau nekāda vaina viņš ir ļoti lēts un savu darbu dara.

----------


## a_masiks

4000h = 166 dienas = 5mēneši = gadrīz pusgads. Cik ilgi no vietas taisies darbināt galdu bez apkopes? 10 gadus?
Hmmm... a cik stundas /he he -zinu ka stulbs jautājums... bet kā savādāk?/ iztur virpas grieznis bez asināšanas vai frēze vai urbis?
Nu, tā .. tie Super Krutie /tie kas noteikti Epim vispiemērotākie/???

----------


## valmet

> Jūs tur kuģus taisaties frēzēt, ka runājat par tādām jaudām?
> 
> 
>  Nē, 40kW ir padeves servomotoru jauda frēzei ar galda gājienu aptuveni 1200x500x500mm.


 Jautājums bij domāts- priekš kam tādas jaudas ir nepieciešamas paštaisītam galdam?

----------


## Epis

Informācijai par fizikas formulām atradu labu pamācošu lapu Formulas + piemēri  šeit links 

http://www.antonine-education.co.uk/phy ... namics.htm

par 40Kw nav nejausmas kur tādu spēku var izmantot izņemot galvenajā Vārpstā, kautkādām tonīgajām frēzēm, virpām.

man savam cnc nav vaidzīgi motori asīm lielāki par 200W toč (faktiski tikai 1 asīj vaig jaudīgu motoru pārējam var būt švakie ap 50-70W kā manējai 1.2Nm soļinieks vairāk nevaig. 

atkārtoju vēlreiz galvenais šajā topikā ir salīdzināt augstās klases motorus BLDC 3fāžu servo (8 polu) pret hibrīda soliniekiem un tad kurš kuru, pēc cenas un bonusiem. 

Rezultāts ir tāds ka soļinieks ir Absalūtais līderis, gan uzrāvienā, gan cenā, kādam ir kādi iebildumi, vai citi fakti tad ceļat galdā. un skatīsiemies tālāk, varbūt ka kautkas vēl var mainīties  ::

----------


## Vikings

B*e cik reizes Epi tev jāsaka! Oglīšu motorus izmanto nevis BLDC! Tu maz saproti par ko pats runā? Pārlasi visu diskusiju un varbūt padomā ko citi ar visu šo gribēja pateikt? Ar 40kW es minēju oriģinālu CNC OGLĪŠU motoru! pašam mājās stāv 4 OGLĪŠU seviķi no izjauktas robota rokas! Pieleca?
Un tas par to ātrumu tas jau vispār ieliek kloķi, kāda jēga rēķināt un pieņemt to kā nav! Vot salika serviķis tavu soļinieku griežoties ar 10000 rpm. Uzrāva varbūt ātrāk, bet seviķis sasniedzot lielāku ātrumu uzdoto padarīja ātrāk.

----------


## Epis

Paņēmu Veco HAAS (3gadus vecs katalogs no baltic industry izstādes) katalogu un atveru 22 Lapu tur stāv BLDC servo motora bilde un tekts:



> High speed Brushless Motors
> Haas uses state-of-the-art brushless servo motors that offer more torQue in a smaller frame than almost any other motor available. These high -performance servos provide more power for heavy cuts, and  higher acceleration/deceleration rates to reduce cycle times.
> With no brushes to wear and generate dust, motor maintenance is reduced and reliability is substantially increased. And since the heat-producing windings are attached to the outer shell, these compact motors run cooler, have higher duty ratings and perform longer than brush-type motors.


 kataloga otrā pusē zemajā stūrī laikam ir izlaišanas datums  un taisītājs   UK.VMC.04.05 laikam tas ir 2005 gada aprīļa katalogs  :: 

Nu ko beidzot jūs visi sapratāt kādēļ izmanto BLDC motorus nevis biršū !!!!  
ja Haas izmanto BLDC tad visi pārēji arī izmatno BLDC. nav tādu kas savās CNC iekārtās mūdineās liek motorus ar birštēm (izņemot galveno Vārpstu, jo 10-100Kw lieljaudas BLDC vienkārši maksā super dārgi, salīdinot ar krievu AC indukcijas pa 40-50Ls (pagrīdes noliktavās, man liekās ka tur tos motorus tirgo pēc svara  ::  )

par to motora aprakstu nu tad tas teksts ka motors ir viss jaudīgākais pēc izmēriem domāju ka ir patiesība, jo soļinieks pēc izmēriem vienmēr būs lielāks, bet par to uzrāvienu ir nopietni jāskatās, moš viņiem ir motors ar Titāna asi, un super zemu inerci kas to lai zin ! tā apgalvot neko nevar kamēr neredz inerces un Nm ciparus tad var sākt salīdzināt kurš kuru  ::

----------


## a_masiks

a_masiks sajūsmā noelšas.... kas to būtu domājis....




> Nu ko beidzot jūs visi sapratāt kādēļ izmanto BLDC motorus nevis biršū !!!! 
> ja Haas izmanto BLDC tad visi pārēji arī izmatno BLDC.


 Var būt ka visi pārējie... bet Epis taču grib izmantot soļu dzinēju... laikam gudrāks par Haas... 
/a_masiks dziļā cieņā noņem cepurīti no galvas/...

----------


## Epis

Atradu Kļūdu savos paātrinājuma X reižu pārākuma steppera VS servo aprēķinā.

pareizasi aprēķins tam paātrinājumam un Ātrumkārbai, 
parametri. soļu mtors paātrinās līdz 26,15RPM 0.0001 Sekundē un servo 7.6RPM 
Ātrumkārba būs 6.25. 

Ja servo liek soļu motora vietā tad viņam jāliek 6.25:1 līdz ar to servo ātrums tagat = 7.6/6.25= 1.21 RPM tas ir par 21X mazāk nekā soļiniekam (te vecajā aprēķinā viss bīja pareizi!)

Ja Soļinieku liek servo vietā viņam jāliek 1:6.25 kārbu, un tagat aprēķins ir SEKOJOŠ = 26,15*6.25=162 RPM un atkal Soļinieks saliek Servo par 21X   ::   ::  uz tīro uzrāvienu. 

Līdz ar to Grozi kā gribi Soļinieks Saliek Servo par 21X   ::  (ja palielina ātrumkārbu tad šī starpība izaug vēl lielāka). 

Kas to būtu gaidījis ka Servo ir tāds s**s.  ::  

Līdz ar to Pēc Graujošās Stepera Vs servo salīdzinājuma Rodās jautājums vai ir kāds labums no šī super uzrāviena iekārtas kontrollē, Es saku ka IR! 
 ne pa velti Ezi-SERVO PID frekvence ir 25us (40khz)   ::   turpretī viss advancētākajiem Servo MAX ir pie 10Khz, reāli ap 5Khz un zemāk līdz 1Khz. jautājums Kādēļ tas tā?? 
 vai tik tam par iemeslu nav soļu motoru unikālā īpašiba (Nežēlīgais Uzrāvien!, kāds servo pat sapņos Nerādās) līdz ar to Soļu mtors Paver JAUNAS iespējas super precīzā CNC kontrollē.

Un tā Absolūtais līderis, visos parametros(kontrolle, uzrāviens, cena) ir hibrīd SOĻU motors. 

vienīgais parametrs kas servo ir labāks tas ir mazāki motora izmēri, un svars.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, tu man neatbildēji uz vienu lietu - parādi man stepperi uz 40kW. Nu tādu lai viņu var likt tā s*dainā (pēc taviem vārdiem) oglīšu servo vietā.
Ja tādu nav - vari priecāties par savu stepperi līdz brīdim kad savajadzēsies kaut ko griezt ar tādu jaudu priekš kuras stepperu vairs nav (vai jāliek ātrumkārba kā mīkstajiem  :: ).

----------


## Epis

> Epi, tu man neatbildēji uz vienu lietu - parādi man stepperi uz 40kW. Nu tādu lai viņu var likt tā s*dainā (pēc taviem vārdiem) oglīšu servo vietā.
> Ja tādu nav - vari priecāties par savu stepperi līdz brīdim kad savajadzēsies kaut ko griezt ar tādu jaudu priekš kuras stepperu vairs nav (vai jāliek ātrumkārba kā mīkstajiem ).


 pats labi zini ka tāda Stepera 40Kw nav. max ir līdz kādiem 500W lielie Nema42 izmēra motori. 

kamēr steperi var izmantot līdz tiem 500W tikmēr ir acīm redzama motora priekšrocība un pārākums, pār citiem BLDC motoriem, 
pēc 500W nekas cits neatliek kā ņemt Dārgo(slikto) BLDC tādēļ laikam visās lieljaudas CNC izmanto tos BLDC, jo pārāk lielas jaudas. 

Es varu ieteikt būvēt tādu iekārtu kur Asīm nevaig jaudīgākus motorus par tiem 500W, lai varētu likt Stepperi, servo vietā ieguvums no tā ir acīmredzams.

Tehniski Steperis + ātrumkārba maksās tik pat cik BLDC servo, bet ieguvums ir super uzrāviens, un 40Khz PID

----------


## Epis

papētīju Soļu motoru jaudas ātruma grafikus un ir tā Jo zemāka pinuma pretestība jo ātrāk motors iet un stabilāks ir jaudas ātruma grafiks šeit bilde vienam motoram no šī PDF.http://www.shinano.com/xampp/docs/SST83D.pdf
motoram ir 0.4omu pretestība 1.6Nm un inerce 570grami/cm^2 uzrāviens sanāk tāds pats 28RPM 0.0001sekundē kā iepriekšējam motoram, vispār +- tas uzrāvaiena parametrs ir tiem soļiniekiem līdzīgs. 

var redzēt ka pie 10000pps(3000RPM motors iet ar 0.5Nm vairāk es no tā grafika saprast neko nevaru, moš kāds var izskaidrot kā tās pps ass līnijas nolasīt, ko viņas apzīmē desmitus,simtus, kautkādu logaritma funkciju skalas atveidošanai, es šito nesaprotu kā pareizi nolasīt šāda tipa grafikus.

[attachment=0:1kbhpv3w]stepper_parametri 0.4omi.JPG[/attachment:1kbhpv3w]

----------


## egilssk

> kautkādu logaritma funkciju skalas atveidošanai


 No comment !!!

----------


## EngineerJD

"Elektronikas fanātam" Epim.

Neskatoties piedāvāto PDF failu (nav intereses), pieņemu, ka runa ir par "normālu" soļu dzinēju ar 200 pilniem soļiem uz apgriezienu. Šajā gadijumā no motora var iegūt max iespējamo ātrumu nemainot dzinēja draivera izdoto impulsu frekvenci.
Apzīmējumu: pps (pulse per second) tulkojam - impulsi/sek.(šajā gadijumā attiecināms uz draiveri)
Grafika abcisas vērtības uzrādītas logaritmiski, ordinātas vērtības - lineāri. Lai izprastu grafiku, par logaritmiem šajā gadijumā var nedomāt.



> var redzēt ka pie 10000pps(3000RPM motors iet ar 0.5Nm vairāk es no tā grafika saprast neko nevaru, moš kāds var izskaidrot kā tās pps ass līnijas nolasīt, ko viņas apzīmē desmitus,simtus, kautkādu logaritma funkciju skalas atveidošanai, es šito nesaprotu kā pareizi nolasīt šāda tipa grafikus.


 Tātad, pie 10000pps motors griežas ar ātrumu: 10000/200 = 50 apgr./sek. = 3000apgr./min un attīsta griezes momentu uz savas izejas vārpstas: ap 5kg/cm = 0,49Nm. (nepārtrauktā līnija). Izskatās pavisam saprotami.

Atsevišķi jautājumi Epim.
Palasot visu topiku (bez visādiem citiem brīnumiem) pastāvīgi sastopos ar jēdzienu: "pinumi" motoros. Kas tad tur tiek iepīts?
Tāpat teikumos par motoriem tiek pieminētas "birštes". Kas tās tādas un kādas ir to funkcijas? 

Polēmikā par "labākajiem dzinējiem" neiesaistīšos. Mēs to jau pabeidzām "boot.lv" forumā.

----------


## a_masiks

> Atsevišķi jautājumi Epim.
> Palasot visu topiku (bez visādiem citiem brīnumiem) pastāvīgi sastopos ar jēdzienu: "pinumi" motoros. Kas tad tur tiek iepīts?
> Tāpat teikumos par motoriem tiek pieminētas "birštes". Kas tās tādas un kādas ir to funkcijas?
> 
> Polēmikā par "labākajiem dzinējiem" neiesaistīšos. Mēs to jau pabeidzām "boot.lv" forumā.


 Nav prātīgi uzdot jautājumu topikā, kur jau uz šo jautājumu ir atbildēts.




> Interpetatiivie murgi. Slimnieks savas domas pamato, radot aizvien jaunus un jaunus secinaajumus. Slimnieks patalogiskajaa staavoklii piekriit tikai tiem faktiem un pieraadiijumiem, kas vinja radiito murgu sisteemu apstiprina. Tos faktus un pamatojumus, kuri ar vinja murgiem ir pretrunaa, vinsh nepienem. 38.lpp.
> Senestopaatijas gadiijumaa slimnieks, staastot un pauzhot savu viedokli, nespeej atrast adekvaatus apziimeejumus latviski un censhas lietot valodaa neesoshus apziimeejumus - jaunvaardus (neologismus). 25.lpp.


 IMHO te to var novērot vieglā formā. Līdz īstai patoloģijai vēl ir jāaug un jāaug...

----------


## Epis

Varbūt Kāds var intreses pēc ielikt kāda parastā Servo (ne BLDC) motora tehniskos parametrus, man nav ne jausmas cik tiem motoriem ir tā rotora inerces attiecība pret griezes momentu ?

toreiz Boot  formā tā diskusīja bīj daudz neprofesionālāka, un balsīta uz viskautko (kā pieredzi) tikai ne faktiem un aprēķiniem, ar to jādomā tas ka neviens neveica nekādus matemātiskus aprēķinus un godīgu salīdzinājumu kas par ko labāks, un Šeit pirmo reizi Latvijas Forumu vēsturē tas tiek darīts, godīgs uz Faktiem, formulām Balstīts salīdzinājum, kur acīm redzami soļinieks saliek Servo uzrāvienā par aptuveni 21X faktoru, (tas ir ļoti ļoti daudz !! )

domāju ka tajā grafikā ar pps iet runa par vienu soļa motora mehānisko soli, jo ja tur būtu mikrosoļi tad tas tiktu pieminēts,atzīmēts un defaultā parasti saprot soļus ar pps. 

visi zin ka man tā terminaloģija pasmagi klibo, tākā domāju ka ar vārdu birštes, tomēr var saprast par ko iet runa, jo ja pa taisno tūlko no angļu terminalogījas "brushless" tad sanāk Bezbiršu,  vai bezsuku.
Intresanti kāds vispār ir ltviskais terminalogiski pareizais BLDC tūlkojums (tas apzīmē motoru klasi kuriem na birštes)
es to saucu par Bez biršu vai bez suku motoru klasi, zem kuras ir tie jūsu ogļu, citu mehānismu motori.

Es tā pēc būtības dalu motorus 2 daļās BLDC(bez biršu) un biršu




> Interpetatiivie murgi. Slimnieks savas domas pamato, radot aizvien jaunus un jaunus secinaajumus. Slimnieks patalogiskajaa staavoklii piekriit tikai tiem faktiem un pieraadiijumiem, kas vinja radiito murgu sisteemu apstiprina. Tos faktus un pamatojumus, kuri ar vinja murgiem ir pretrunaa, vinsh nepienem. 38.lpp.
> Senestopaatijas gadiijumaa slimnieks, staastot un pauzhot savu viedokli, nespeej atrast adekvaatus apziimeejumus latviski un censhas lietot valodaa neesoshus apziimeejumus - jaunvaardus (neologismus). 25.lpp


 Es piekrītu tiem faktiem kuriem ir fizisks un matemātisks pamatojums, nevis tukša mūldēšana, man vaig ciparus un pašu aprēķinu, ar to  es gribu teikt ka man vienalga cik tas cilvēks gudrs kas to saka (kautvai ar 10 doktora grādiem, ja nebūs pamatojums tad es tam neticu. Tas tādēļ ka meklējot informāciju internetā ir ļoti liels informācijas apjoms (liela izvēle) un lai saprastu kas ir patiesība un kas izdomājums vaig to visu pārbaudīt ar kautkādiem reāliem, pārliecinošiem faktiem. 

Pēdējais teikums ir ļoti labs, faktiski tā ir ka man bieži vien trūkst vārdu apzīmējot kautko, bet ne jau tādēļ ka es nezinu ko saku vienkārši es nezinu kā to tūlkot no Angļu valodas, vienkārši latviešu valoda nav tik bagāta ar terminiem, un ja ir tad es viņus nezinu, kur ir tās grāmatas kur viņi ir?? tādēļ nākās izfantazēt savus unikālos terminus kā kapacitātors un induktors  ::

----------


## Vikings

Apskati šito plāksnīti, tā ir no aptuveni 40kW brush type servo.

----------


## Epis

No tās plāksnes es saprotu ka I = 0.0317kgm^2
un T=138,7Nm 
tad a= 138.7/0.0317=4375.39 rad/s^2
 salīdzinot soļu BLDC servo bīja 7666 rad/s^2  tātad BLDC servo ir 1.7x labāks par tavu 40Kw motoru uzrāvienā, un soļu motors ap 6,3X labāks (nerēķinot ātrumkārbu)

varbūt ir vēl kāds motors tikai ar labākiem parametriem  ???? tā vismaz lai saliek BLDC servo

----------


## Mosfet

Izgudrotāj Epi a kur paliek soļa motōra jauda
Jauda=(griezes moments X 2pi x apgriezienu skaits min)/60        (W)

Ar birstēm tu vari slaucīt grīdu motoram ir sukas, tā pat motoros neko pamata nepin bet tin un pinumus sauc par tinumiem.

----------


## zzz

> Es piekrītu tiem faktiem kuriem ir fizisks un matemātisks pamatojums,


 Taa taa, epi muldeetaaj, bija taadi jauki bazaari par tavu muuzhiigo dzineeju, kuraa tu plashi murgoji par enegjiju, kuru nepaartraukti rada magneets. Tev tika uzdots apreekjinaat cik lielu darbu 24h laikaa pastraadaa 1kg smags magneets, kas pielipinaats pie lustras  3 m augstumaa no griidas. Un taatad fizisko un matemaatisko pamatojumu miiljotaaj, izreekjinaaji, suka?

----------


## Epis

jauda, no jaudas nav atkarīgs motora uzrāviena parametrs tukšgaitā, tur ir Nm un inerce,

jaudu var pieminēt cenas sakarā cik maksā vienādas jaudas tādi un tādi motori.
Būtu stūlbi salīdzināt motorus ar atšķirīgu jaudu vai ne ?

----------


## Epis

Pieliekam kautkādu punktu šai diskusījai apmēram tā, katrs uzraksta savu pēdējo viedokli par tēmu kas labāks un viss.

man pēdējais viedoklis(vairāk es šeit neko nerakstīšu) ir tāds ka soļinieks ir labāks par BLDC servo, gan cenā, gan uzrāvienā.

----------


## Vikings

> un soļu motors ap 6,3X labāks (nerēķinot ātrumkārbu)


 Jā jā. Parādi man to stepperi.  ::

----------


## zzz

epi daragusha, kad tev naakamreiz uznaaks bezsatura pljuutiishanas leekme, njem un to savu domu lidojumu (mans viedoklis ir ka solju motors ir pats labaakais, uraa) uzraksti sev acu priekshaa ar flomasteru uz sienas un NEMURGO sheit forumaa, taapaat te neviens nenoveertee tavu domu dizhenumu.

----------


## GuntisK

> visi zin ka man tā terminaloģija pasmagi klibo, tākā domāju ka ar vārdu birštes, tomēr var saprast par ko iet runa, jo ja pa taisno tūlko no angļu terminalogījas "brushless" tad sanāk Bezbiršu,  vai bezsuku.
> Intresanti kāds vispār ir ltviskais terminalogiski pareizais BLDC tūlkojums (tas apzīmē motoru klasi kuriem na birštes)
> es to saucu par Bez biršu vai bez suku motoru klasi, zem kuras ir tie jūsu ogļu, citu mehānismu motori.
> 
> Pēdējais teikums ir ļoti labs, faktiski tā ir ka man bieži vien trūkst vārdu apzīmējot kautko, bet ne jau tādēļ ka es nezinu ko saku vienkārši es nezinu kā to tūlkot no Angļu valodas, vienkārši latviešu valoda nav tik bagāta ar terminiem, un ja ir tad es viņus nezinu, kur ir tās grāmatas kur viņi ir?? tādēļ nākās izfantazēt savus unikālos terminus kā kapacitātors un induktors


 Latviski BLDC liekas saucās *ventiļa tipa elektromotors*. (nevaru apgalvot 100%, bet tā tas varētu būt)
Un nepī**ī, ka latviešu valodā nav terminu. Aizej uz bibliotēku un dabū šitādas grāmatas: Angļu-latviešu enerģētikas un elektrotehnikas vārdnīca. Sast. P. Saveļjevs, I. Staltmanis, K. Timmermanis, A. Zviedris. —  Rīga: Pētergailis, 1995. — 143 lpp. (ap 12000 terminu).   Elektroenerģētikas pamatterminu skaidrojošā vārdnīca (ar terminu ekvivalentiem angļu, krievu un vācu valodā). 2. Elektrolīnijas, transformatori, mērmaiņi, komutācijas aparāti, elektromašīnas, elektroenerģijas tarifi. Sast. A. Daugulis, V. Skujiņa, I. Staltmanis, K. Timmermanis, A. Zviedris. — Rīga: Jumava, 1999. — 463 lpp. (1513 terminu). 
Ievēro pēdējos ciparus... Nu ko-maz tev terminu?

----------


## Epis

> Latviski BLDC liekas saucās ventiļa tipa elektromotors.


 Tad es labāk lietoju vārdu Bezsuku DC motors - saīsinājums varētu būt BSDC  :: , ( šim salikumam ir kāda līdzība ar BLDC atšķirās tikai 1 burts  ::  ) 

Kāds BLDC motoram sakars ar ventiļiem ??

----------


## GuntisK

> Latviski BLDC liekas saucās ventiļa tipa elektromotors.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tad es labāk lietoju vārdu Bezsuku DC motors - saīsinājums varētu būt BSDC , ( šim salikumam ir kāda līdzība ar BLDC atšķirās tikai 1 burts  ) 
> Kāds BLDC motoram sakars ar ventiļiem ??


 Tāpat nav lielas jēgas skaidrot...

----------


## Vikings

Epi kāpēc DC neiztulkoji?
Ventiļi - tie ir domāti tranzistori, tiristori vai jebkas cits, kas slēdz motora tinumus.

----------


## Epis

> Epi kāpēc DC neiztulkoji?


 DC tūlkos pēc tam no sākuma jātiek skaidrībā ar tiem ventiļiem, 
Man līdz šim likās ka pilnīgi visus motorus vada ar tranzistoriem, vai tad tā nav ??  labi ir tādi kurus var AC rozetē pa taisno spraust, vai DC pat aisno, bet tad sanāk ka tas ventiļ tipa motors norāda tikai uz to vai tas ir sprauzāms pa taisno vai vadāms ar tranzistoriem, bet ne to vai motoram ir sukas vai nav, 
tad kā īsti saucās bezsuku motora tips zem kura ir soļu motors ????

----------


## a_masiks

Latviešu valodā nelieto vārdu salikumu "suku motors". 
Kaut vai tā iemesla dēļ, ka esam valodnieciski saistīti ar kaimiņu tautu un tur vārds "suka" nozīmē mazliet kaut ko citu.
"Suku motora" mezgls kas ietver sevī sukas, sastāv pamatā no 2 daļām. Sukām un kolektora, kas savāc un sadala elektrisko lādiņu no sukām.
Tāpēc latviešu valodā šādus motorus korekti sauc par "elektrodzinējs ar kolektoru". Un visādiem locījumiem no šī vārdu salikuma.

Un vispār - tjema gafno, aftar mudak.
Pirms dumības rakstīt par nosaukumiem un griezes momentiem soļu un kolektora dzinējiem - wikipēdijā derēja ieskatīties:
http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrodzin%C4%93js

----------


## Epis

šeit no latviešu wiki ir teikts: "Bezsuku (bezkolektora)(brushless)." 

tākā viss ir pareizi var saukt gan par Bezsuku motoru gan par kolektor motoru, man labāk patīk bezsuku motors, tas ir tiešāks angļu analogam vārdam, nu un ka krievu valodā sanāk lamuvārds, tādēļ jau nav jātsakās no latviskā suka vārda.

bet par ventiļmotoriem tur nekas nav teikt, vai vispār tādi ir ?

----------


## sharps

EPI panjem kaadreiz maaciibu graamatu rokaa (latvieshu valodaa), kuraa ir sausa teorija. tad apskaties kaa tie dzineneeji tiek nosaukti. tie ir ventiljdzineeji. visaadas wikipedijaas biezhi drukaa inzhenieri nedadjelkas. iipashi jau angliski rakstoshie. ir nosprausta stingra terminologjija. magjistra darbus aizstaavot biezhi izpeld taadas peerles, kuras profesori sakaamies nesaprotam. bet kaa? datasheetos ir taadi termini "debug" "include" utt.
pajautaa sev kaadeelj tad vispaar tiek pienjemti termini kaadam priekshmetam vai fiziskai paraadiibai. ljauju triisreiz mineet.

PS bezsuku motors var buut arii asinhronais dzineejs ar iissleegtu rotoru (mainjstraavas dzineejs). ventiljdzineejs ir speciaalas konstrukcijas liidzstraavas dzineejs. taa kaa iepaziisti terminologjiju un tad saac runaat.

----------


## a_masiks

> man labāk patīk ...


 Jā, tas tiesa. Tā tas ir. Mūsdienu prātā nepilnvērtīgajai jaunatnei tas ir galvenais arguments.
Pamēģini vasarā pastaigāt bez drēbēm. Ērti. Pauti eleganti ventilējas. Var būt arī tas patiks...

----------


## GuntisK

Da joptvai! Vai tad tiešām moderatori nevar padzēst šāda veida topikus? Zaib**o jau... Epi vispār būtu jāiegrožo!

----------


## a_masiks

*GuntisK*
Diezvai... šamais nav pārkāpis foruma ruļļus.
Katram ir tiesības darīt muļķības.
Ļaunprātības - tās ne, bet muļķibas- cik uziet.

----------


## Epis

Kādēļ tad šajā formuā neviens nav par tādiem ventiļmotriem ne vienu reiz ieminējies ?? terminiem ir jēga tikai tad kad viņus izmanto, nav jāga izdomāt tādus terminus kurus neviens reāli dzīvē nelieto, suku,kolektor motori ir dzirdēti par tiem neko sliktu teikt nevar (man labāk patīk suku motori, bet viss labāk biršu motors) bet tas ventiļmotors man liekās ka to vārdu vaig ierakstīt sarkanajā grāmatā. 

Valoda ir dzīva, un dzīvo līdzi cilvēkiem, + tai visu laiku ir jāatīstās un jāpilnveidojās, ja tā nenotiek tad tā vienkārši pazūd, jo vairāk nespēj pildīt savas pamatfunkcijas kā informācijas nesējs, tātad ja LV valoda netiks modernizēta, da jeb kādā veidā, kautvai latviskojot angļu vārdus, tad valodai nav nekādas nākotnes, un viss labāk valodu modernizē jaunie cilvēki, spēlējoties ar vārdiem, apmēram kā es to daru izveidojot jaunus vārdus kuriem nezinu attiecīgu latvisko tūlkojumu, un kas tur slikts, ka izdomāju jaunus vārdus, ja bezbiršu motors ir sliktās par bezsuku(daļējs lamuvārds), vai bezkolektra vārds kurš liekās pārāk tehniski sarežģits, un īsti man kā muļķim neko neizsaka, tākā labāk es saku bezbiršu motors nekā daļēju lamuvārdu bez suku motors, kolektor motors atrkrit jo kā vārds man nepatīk.

----------


## sharps

mjaa ko nu tev iestaastiisi. ja tevi pielaistu pie nopietna projekta "inzheniereeshanas" tad tava terminologjija izraisiis nelaimes gadiijumu ar n-to cilveeku bojaa eju. gala mashiinu tehnikjis buuveejot nesaprzdams tavu terminologjiju birstes vietaa tieshaam ieliks iisto birsti un BABAAAH visa ruupniica uzies gaisaa. taapeec terminologjija arii ir ieviesta, lai universitaates profesors (pirms veikt peetiijumu) saprastu ko runaa ruupniicas inzhenieris. ja tam inzhenierim vajadzees birsti. luudzu tev birste un slauki griidu. vajadzees tev ventiljdzineeju, kas neradiis elektromagneetiskos trokshnjus videe. luudzu buus tev arii tas.
ja tu runaasi araabiski es tevi ne vella nesapratiishu, bet ja es runaashu svahili, tad tu mani ne bum bum. tad kaada buus saprashanaas starp sho inzhenieri un profesoru ja netiks lietota terminu valoda?

----------


## a_masiks

> terminiem ir jēga tikai tad kad viņus izmanto, nav jāga izdomāt tādus terminus kurus neviens reāli dzīvē nelieto,


 Ekzakļīiii...!!! Es tieši *to* arī saku par šadiem bezjēdzīgajiem terminiem- kapacitātors un induktors. Man prieks, ka kāds man pilnīgi piekrīt!


*Epis* 



> ja LV valoda netiks modernizēta, da jeb kādā veidā, kautvai latviskojot angļu vārdus, tad valodai nav nekādas nākotnes, un viss labāk valodu modernizē jaunie cilvēki, spēlējoties ar vārdiem, apmēram kā es to daru izveidojot jaunus vārdus kuriem nezinu attiecīgu latvisko tūlkojumu, un kas tur slikts, ka izdomāju jaunus vārdus,


 Var būt tev patiktu _da-jeb-kādā_  veidā piestrādāt   *LZA Terminoloģijas komisijā?*  Esmu pārliecināts - tieši TEVIS tur trūkst! Pēdējā laikā pārāk maz jauku jaunvārdu nācis klajā... /a_masiks apcerīgi atceras "iesāknes" "grūdpastus" "starpenes" "cietņus" un citus *epi*skus nosaukumus datortechnikā/
Met mieru CNC neproduktīvajam projektam, dari to ko pieproti vislabāk! Ļaudis tevi spēs novērtēt! Noteikti!

----------


## Vikings

Klau, Epi es tikai tagad iedomājos - tu vispār ņem vērā to, ka paaugstinoties apgriezieniem steppera griezes moments proporcionāli krītas?

----------


## dmd

"epis ņem vērā" - tā ir pretruna apzīmējumā  ::

----------


## Vikings

dmd, diemžēl, lielā mērā Tev taisnība...
Epi klau, vispār runājot par ieskrējieniem, CNC taču nesastāv no motora vien, es tavā vietā rēķinātu uzrāvienu ar vienādu slodzi, parēķini, paskaties kas notiek, piemēram, ar 10mm soļa vītņstieni paātrinot 20kg smagu slodzi.

----------


## Epis

šeit smuka soļinieka bilde  ::  
vispār es tā domāju par tiem poliem tad teorētiski vaidzētu būt tā ka no viena pola sanāktu 2 soļi tad rodas jautājums kā tad no 50 polu motora sanāk 200soļi, atbilde slēpjās šajā bildē hibrīda soļiniekam ir 2vi diski un katrā diskā ir 50 poli(zobi) tātad kopā motoram ir 100zobi, jeb 100 poli un tad atkal sanāk ka ir jārēķina pa jaunu tā ātrumkārba, tad sa salīdzinam BLDC 8 polu motoru ātrumkārba būs 12.5:1

----------


## Vikings

Epi, paņem parēķini motoru paātrinājumu ar slodžēm paskaties kas sanāks.

----------


## Epis

> Epi, paņem parēķini motoru paātrinājumu ar slodžēm paskaties kas sanāks.


 jāpameklē formulas kā no slodzes Nm dabūt inerci, tad varētu aprēķināt to paātrinājumu.

----------


## EngineerJD

> Epi, paņem parēķini motoru paātrinājumu ar slodžēm paskaties kas sanāks.
> 
> 
>  jāpameklē formulas kā no slodzes Nm dabūt inerci, tad varētu aprēķināt to paātrinājumu.


 Palika interesanti! 
Ko Tu saproti zem jēdziena: darbagalda slodze?
Kā Tu saisti darbagalda slodzi ar inerci (lūdzu atšifrē, par kādu inerci un par kādu slodzi Tu raksti)?
Varbūt Tu domāji šaurāk? -> motora slodze? 
Arī interesanti.
Bet visinteresantāk būs tas, kā no no slodzes Tu atvasināsi (izvilksi -> noteiksi -> dabūsi) inerci.

----------


## Vikings

Ja to jautāji man tad:
1. Par slodzi uzskatu mehānisko slodzi - spēku, aks rodas gultņu un skrūves berzes rezultātā, griešanas pretestību un citus spēkus, kuru pārvarēšanai jāizmanto motora griezes moments.
2. Varbūt ne ar inerci, bet ar paātrinājumu gan - no lielāks slodzes spēks jo lēnāk motors ar to pašu spēku var paātrināties līdz noteiktajam ātrumam.

----------


## Epis

Karoči lai kustinātu 20kg ar paātrinājumu 1m/s^2 izmantojot ball screw ar 90% efektivitāti un soli 10mm, būs vajadzīgi 2.2Nm griezes momenta, 
tālāk jāskatās ko īsti tu gribi aprēķināt, cik ātri motoram jāgrižās, tīri tehniski tas ir vienkārši izdarāms lai dabūtu to ātrumu 1m/s^2 ar soli 10cm motoram būs jānoiet ar tādu uzrāvienu(2.2Nm), lai sekundē veiktu 10 apgriezienus (sasniegtu ātrumu 600RPM 1 sekundē) un tas uzrāviens būs 194 rads/s^2 

un ja gribi savu 20 kg uzraut ar 2m/s^2 tad vaidzēs 4.4Nm soļu motoru, un uzrāviens protams arī būs 2x lielāks, tākā nu te ir jāskatās kāds motors tiek izmantos cik viņam ir tie Nm tad var izrēķināt cik liels būs tas 20kg svara paātrinājums  ::

----------


## EngineerJD

Slodzes un inerces.

1. Runājot par metālapstrādes darba galdu slodzi (slogošanu) tā padeves sistēmā (instrumenta pārvietošana apstrādes procesā) vispirms jādomā par pašu apstrādi – par spēkiem, kuri jāpārvar to veicot. Šīs slodzes parasti ir lēni mainīgas plašā diapazonā. Tās var būt nosacīti nemainīgas (statiskas), tās var mainīties cikliski un tās parasti netiek saistītas ar dinamiskiem procesiem, tātad par inerci un sekojoši paātrinājumu parasti nav jādomā. Izņēmumi ir reti un tie ir sastopami tikai specifiskos gadijumos. Nopietnas apstrādes gadijumos slodze var sasniegt simtiem Ņutonu. Pēc apstrādes teorijas nepieciešamā izgatavošanas precizitāte parasti prevalē attiecībā pret apstrādes ātrumu.

2. Darba galdos bez tiešas apstrādes nākas sastapties ar paātrinātajām padevēm, kuras nodrošina ātru instrumenta nogādi darba zonā darbu uzsākot, vai instrumenta pārvietošanu starp atsevišķām darba zonām pie daudz poziciju apstrādes, ja šāda apstrāde tiek veikta. CNC d. galdos šādi pārvietojumi ir absolūti  neizbēgami. Šajos gadijumos vēlams iegūt max pārvietošanas ātrumu lai samazinātu šo faktiski nelietderīgo laiku. Prasības pēc lieliem ātrumiem izraisa lielus nepieciešamus paātrinājumus un palēninājumus pie bremzēšanas. Bet lai tos iegūtu, nepieciešms pielietot lielus spēkus vai griezes momentus. Galveno pretestību paātinājumiem izraisa iesaistīto masu inerce.
Šis gadijums saistāms ar d. galda dinamiku.   

3. Slodzes, kas rodas berzes spēku rezultātā faktiski ir nelietderīgi zudumi. Darbaldi tiek konstruēti tā, lai zudumi būtu minimāli. Protams, no tiem pilnībā izbēgt nav iespējams.
Sakarā ar (iespējamām) relatīvi lielām apstrādes slodzēm, lai izvairītos no d. galdu daļu deformācijas, kas atsaucas uz apstrādes precizitāti, iegūstamās apstrādājamās virsmas kvalitāti u.t.t. atsevišķos gadijumos d. galda sastāvdaļas nākas izgatavot ar salīdzinoši lielu masu, pielietot izturīgus materiālus u.c. Parasti tad palielinās berzes spēki, un tātad zudumi. 

Man izskatās, ka visa iepriekšējā diskusija sastīta ar 2. tipa problēmam, aizmirstot par visu pārejo.

Tālāk atbildes un iebildes Epim viņa pēdējās vēstules sakarā.

Tātad:
Pēc formulas (2. Ņutona likums) a=F/m, kur-
a – ķermeņa paātrinājums (m/s^2) SI sistēmā – metri sekundes kvadrātā;
F – pieliktais spēks, kas nepieciešms lai iegūtu prasīto ķermeņa paātrinājumu (N) SI sistēmā – Ņutons;
m – ķermeņa masa (kg) SI sistēmā – kilograms;
var noteikt nepieciešamo spēku, F=a*m;
ja:
a=1m/s^2,
m=20kg, tad
F=20N
Aprēķins veikts neņemot vērā zudumus. Tomēr tas ir pietiekami, lai izprastu situāciju.
Tālākais aprēķins veikts pieņemot, ka ķemenis tiek pārvietots ar lodīšu vadskrūves palīdzību (tā lietderības koeficients pieņemts – 0,9, vītnes kāpe 10mm), kura savukārt pieslēgta el. dzinējam nepielietojot ātruma reduktoru (tiešais slēgums). Vadskrūves atbalsta gultņu zudumi netiek ņemti vērā.
Pēc formulas M=F*t/(2*pi)*(1/eta), kur:
M – nepieciešamais, vadskrūvei pievadītais, griezes moments lai iegūtu prasīto spēku (N*m) SI sistēmā;
F – spēks (N);
t – vadskrūves solis (vītnes kāpe), izsaka milimetros vai (metros SI sistēmā). 
eta – lietderības koeficients vadskrūvei;
ja:
F=20N,
t=0,01m, (atbilst 10mm),
pi=3,14,
eta=0,9, tad
M=20*0,01/(2*3,14)*(1/0,9)=0,0354Nm.
Kā redzams, mans aprēķins būtiski atšķiras no Epja iznākuma.

Tālāk Epja rakstītajā turpinās man nesaprotami teiktais:

“lai dabūtu to ātrumu 1m/s^2”
Vai tad ātrumu var izteikt ar paātrinājuma mērvienību?

“izmantojot ball screw...un soli 10mm… tas ir vienkārši izdarāms lai dabūtu to ātrumu 1m/s^2 ar soli 10cm motoram būs jānoiet…“
Ja izvēlēta vadskrūve ar soli 10mm (0,01m), tad kur pēkšņi radās solis 10cm (0,1m)?

“motoram būs jānoiet ar tādu uzrāvienu(2.2Nm)”
Kas ir motora uzrāviens un kapēc tas izteikts ar griezes momenta mērvienību?

“lai sekundē veiktu 10 apgriezienus”
No kurienes apgalvojums (pieņēmums), ka nepieciešams šāds ātrums?

“sasniegtu ātrumu 600RPM 1 sekundē”
Varbūt te domāts sasniegt rotācijas ātrumu – 600apgr./min. vienas sekundes laikā?

„motoram būs jānoiet ar tādu uzrāvienu(2.2Nm), lai sekundē veiktu 10 apgriezienus... un tas uzrāviens būs 194 rads/s^2“
Šeit vienā teikumā „uzrāviens“ tiek izteikts gan kā griezes moments, gan kā kā rotācijas kustības leņķiskais paātrinājums.?

Par lineāra un rotācijas paātrinājumu saistību.
Ja nepieciešams ķermeni pārvietot ar prasīto lineāro paātrinājumu 1m/s^2 pielietojot vadskrūvi ar vītnes kāpi 0,01m (10mm), jāaprēķina nepieciešamais vadskrūves rotācijas paātrinājums. Var noprast, ka pēc uzdevuma noteikumiem kustības uzsākšanas sākuma momentā ķermeņa ātrums ir 0 m/s, resp. tas nekustas. Tad paātrinājums 1m/s^2 nozīmē to, ka sākoties kustībai, pēc laika 1s ķermenim jākustas ar lin. ātrumu 1m/s. Lai to varētu nodrošināt vadskrūvei ar kāpi 0,01m pēc vienas sekundes ir jāsasniedz rotācijas ātrums 100 apgr./s vai 6000 apgr./min.(0,01m*100=1m) 
Runājot par rotācijas ātrumu, SI sistēmā to sauc par leņķisko ātrumu, apzīmē ar grieķu alfabeta burtu – omega un izsaka (rad/s) – radianos sekundē.
Tā kā 1apgr. = 2*pi rad , seko:
100apgr./s= 100*(2*pi) rad/s = 628,3 rad/s
Un tātad seko, ka motoram ir jāattīsta rotācijas kustības paātrinājums 628,3 rad/s^2.

Kā redzams, arī šeit mans aprēķins būtiski atšķiras no Epja iznākuma.

Un beigās nedaudz par motoriem.
Neiedziļinoties detaļās, var teikt, ka soļu dzinējam tā izejā uz vārpstas ir konstanta jauda, kas nozīmē, ka palielinoties tā rotācijas ātrumam, tā griezes moments samazinās (P=2*pi*M*n*eta [n – rotācijas ātrums apgr./s] – nozīmē, ka ja rotācijas ātrums palielinās, griezes momentam jāsamazinās, lai uzturētu konstantu jaudu). Tātad neatkarīgi no soļu dzinēja rotācijas ātruma, tā izejā būs viena un tā pati jauda (noteikums neizpildās pie 0 rotācijas ātruma. Ja dzinējs ir apstājies – n vai omega ir nule – tad izejas jauda arī ir 0).
Savukārt servo motors atdod (gandrīz) konstantu griezes momentu no 0 līdz pat nominālajam rotācijas ātrumam. Tas nozīmē, ka servomotors attīsta max izejas jaudu uz savas vārpstas virs dzinēja nominālā un līdz pilnam rotācijas ātrumam. (Nominālais rot. ātrums ir augstākais ātrums, pie kura drīkst noņemt dzinēja pilno griezes momentu, pilnais ātrums ir tas, kuru dzinējs var (drīkst) izturēt. Piem. nominālais rot. ātrums var būt 3000 apgr.min., pilns ātrums 4500 apgr./min. Izejas jauda ir vairāk vai mazāk konstanta robežās no nominālā līdz pilnajam rot. ātrumam).
sk.:
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/attach...achmentid=3387
Arvid Brodin, What motor, screw and gearing should I choose?

----------


## Epis

Es izmantoju šito formulu:
[attachment=0:1kpg7lu6]ball screw TorQue grūšanas spēks.jpg[/attachment:1kpg7lu6]

un es atradu kļūdu savā aprēķinā, tākā tur ir viss amerikāņu vienībās tad es 10mm pārvērtu par 2,5turn/i , laigan vaidzēja 0,39i/turn, un tad izlabojot kļūdu sanāca 0,34 Nm  nu dīvaini ka tagat tas cipars ir par 10 lielāks nekā Enginere JD arpēķinā, kur tad ir tā problēma ??

Man liekās ka šajā piemērā tas svars Load tiek minēts kā gravitites spēks, tas ir šis piemērs parāda cik lielu grizes momentu vaig lai paceltu no zemes kādu svaru (20kg) būs 44Lbs uz augšu līdz ar to spēks kas būs jāceļ Ņūtonos būs nevis 20N, bet gan 200N (paātirnājums 9,8m/s), un tad priekš paātirnājuma 1m/s tai formulā 44Lbs vietā vairg likt 4,4lbs un tad arī sanāks 0,034Nm (te ir noapaļošanas kļūda tākā Enginer JD 0,035 būs precīzāk) 

nu jā un ja šitie Nm mainās tad arī tie apgriezieni mainās, un tur es arī grizi nošāvu saputrojos ka 10mm ir 10cm tādēļ sanāca 10 apgriezieni uz 1metru, 

Vispār šitā bīja pirmā reize kad es šito paātrinājuma ciparus kopā ar ballscrew rēķināju, agrāk es rēķināju tikai ball screw un Nm, bet kopā ar uzrāvieniem reķinājis nebīju.  ::  labi ka tagat viss ir skaidrs.

----------


## Vikings

EngineerJD, visu cieņu par aprēķiniem. Tas ir tieši tas, kas man tagad bija vajadzīgs.

----------

